# Acana Dog Food



## Bernadette (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello. Acana dog food is a new product at the store where I work.
I would like to be able to direct our customers to your website for more info on Acana products, however now that I have viewed the site I can tell you that it needs improvement before the average consumer will find it to be informative.There are no ingredient lists, quality assessments, or testimonials for consumers to read and base their purchasing choice upon. As a retail employee I would find this information to be a great asset when telling our customers of your products.I find myself forced to call our distributor for product info, the prospective customer can't do that.


----------



## dogfood_admin (Jun 16, 2008)

The website is in its beginning stages. It would be interesting to know what you think would be essential things to cover when reviewing a brand of dog food. What things must we include. Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## William (Nov 8, 2008)

We started feeding this Acana grasslands(grain Free Lamb and fish) to our 10 year old labpit who has a cruciate tear and so is on limited activity.
He (and all the others from sampling)really like it, so it passes the taste test. The ingredients list is impressive. The cost is high so we are searching for a less expensive source for it. Locally it approaches $2.25 a pound. If we could find it comparative to other premium kibble it would be an asset to our dog food regimen


----------



## Riitta (Dec 20, 2008)

These Acana food categories are for their "old" line; I would be interested to see info on their new product line, the Acana provincials, which are their grain-free products. This is a product made by the same manufacturer as Orijen. Both of these products are definitely in the premium food category. You pay more, but you tend to feed less.


----------



## margery (Jan 17, 2009)

I recently started using orijen some of the time and it makes the eukanuba that i also feed look like dirt.i would really like to feed just this dog food as it is the best i have ever seen.i have a kennel and i ocassionally take care of dogs with allegies. my sister switched to orijen 3 months ago and her dog is doing great.[her vet isn't happy about it either]


----------



## Lauren1 (Mar 25, 2009)

When I got my puppy he was on Wellness, he had diahrea all the time, so I switch him to Orijen which was great for his poop but he had horrible gas. I have now switched him to Acana and he loves it. His poop his normal and he rarely farts anymore, his energy level has also skyrocketed. I really like this food compared to all the other foods I find with ingredients that I have never heard of and the main ingredients being wheat and preservatives.


----------



## wil (Apr 1, 2009)

Just notice the the feeding guidelines for the Sport and Agility dog food is the other way around...

according to feeding guide, you are supposed to feed more to dogs with less exercise than to dogs with more exercise... this must be a printing error.. is it?


----------



## allan (May 22, 2009)

I was a little hesitant to switch from Natural Balance Grain Free to Acana Grasslands due to the high protein in the Acana thinking it was to much for my small dogs [ Older Dachshund and 3 year old Pom/Chi] but I had to try it and made the switch over about a 3 week period. BIG MISTAKE: Both of them were straining when pooping and when they finally did their stools were like hard round glassy balls. Need I say more. Acana might be great for big active dogs but would not suggest it for smaller dogs. Now they are back on Natural Balance Grain Free and doing fine.


----------



## Judy_Seltrecht (Aug 23, 2009)

I bought Acana Prarie for my Norfolk from my Vet who also shows dogs, then gave it to my son's mixed breed 8 month old puppy, then to my Dad's and brother's 11 year old Min pins. The vote was unanimous amongst the dogs. It is a highly palatible food which is my first criteria along with ingredients. I had a problem with the dogs turning up their noses to other high-priced grain free foods, they demolish this food over Merrick, Evo, and solid gold. Unlike the other user comments, I have not had problems with stool, the protien is fine, dogs unlike humans ate meat in the wild and as humans we often feed our dogs and horses food other than what they were naturally intended to have. My son's dog is no longer scratching from all the corn products that come from who knows where and with unknown pesticides. My Norfolk has a great luster to his show coat and of course the min pins are small dogs as well and do not need to bulk up on the "Carbs". No matter what the cost is, I would rather spend my dollar on products from the US or Canada.


----------



## Lisa4 (Aug 30, 2009)

I have been feeding my dogs Acana now for a few months and would recommend it to anyone. I am a dog breeder of Australian Shepherds. I feed my dogs a raw mixture with the Urban Wolf recipe in the morning (very small amount) and then the Acana kibble later in the afternoon. I like using the combination of raw and kibble and my dogs do very well on both. I used to feed them Orijen but found that it often caused the adult dogs to strain when eliminating and the puppie's stools were very smelly and loose, not a good thing when weaning a litter of puppies indoors! I have also experimented with Wellness, Taste of the Wild and other top quality foods on the market. Although they are all good foods, Acana works the best for my dogs, regular stools and they love the taste. It is a little less expensive and made by the same company as Orijen. My dogs are very fussy when it comes to kibble as nothing compares to the raw diet for taste, however, Acana is the first kibble that they actually seem to enjoy eating almost as much as the raw!


----------



## Andrya (Oct 28, 2009)

I have 3 dogs on the larger side. I've been through many dog foods. Wellness was the winner for quite awhile but now it is Acana Lamb & Apple (Protein & Grain). We tried the Orijen but it seems it was too high in protein for my dogs and 2 of the ended up running to eat grass a lot, and being sick'ish. The Acana Lamb and apple (Pink Bag) gives them what they need. My 15 year old has more energy and all their poops are good. I notice overall postive.
I also supplement their food with Dr. Andrew Jones' Ultimate Canine Health. I have to because the 2 older dogs are getting hip problems and I want to give them all the support they need. All this together is so good. 
NOW... this webpage could help me find a store near me, Montreal, QC. Tks.


----------



## Toby1 (Nov 22, 2009)

I have been feeding two small dogs [12 and 22 pounds] Origen adult for a few years or more and have been pleased with it but I have just acquired a two year old Sheltie whose breeder felt the Origen was too high in protein for a Sheltie coat. At the store where I purchase kibble the salesperson suggested Acana -- I chose the fish variety, going from about 40% protein to 30% protein. I've been very happy with Origen and had none of the poop problems described by others.


----------



## rhonda1 (Jan 13, 2010)

switched our dogs to Acana..they love it! Sheperd and Corgi
great coats.no farts,...


----------



## Sandy5 (Jan 31, 2010)

My italian greyhounds will eat Acana dry yet with all other foods I've had to mix with wet food to interest them. Even my female, who has a difficult time chewing dry crunchy foods runs to hog all the Acana for herself. On all other points like energy and elimination, etc. it ranks superior. I would highly recommend it. Well worth the slightlly extra cost - I found it is only a few cents per ounce more than Eukanuba.


----------



## Danielle+ (Feb 10, 2010)

I have been feeding Acana fish flavored to my 16 month old German Shepherd. His coat looks amazing! So far im am pleased with the food. It is a bit pricey but is well worth it. I switched from Blue Buffalo which was 48.99 per bag. Acana is 55.99. What a difference for the price!


----------



## Suzan1 (Feb 22, 2010)

I went to the website and found all information about Acana foods, including ingredients and the guaranteed analysis. Not sure where Bernadette was looking online, but I went to
www.championpetfoods.com


----------



## Gabe2 (Mar 29, 2010)

We breed Mini Aussies who are very active. We had them on California Natural prior to grain free Acana but it was hard to keep a good amount of weight on them and they were shedding quite a bit. We have had a few bags of Acana now and they love it. Even our pickiest dogs gobble down the grain free Acana, our pups love it as well and we haven't had any issues with stool being abnormal. They seem to be maintaining a better weight on this food and their coats are very nice and thick.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I like California Natural but Acana is in my top 5 best foods made today. It is an outstanding kibble.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Jess - Eric what do you think about Acana Grasslands for my Lab and Springer Spaniel puppy? I am trying to feed them the same food.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Grasslands is the same price as Orijen Large Breed Puppy. I like Grasslands and it is part of my rotation in the winter due to lower protein and calories since they sit around all January and February.

If you are willing to spend the money on Grasslands, put them both on LBP until this December when your puppy is 9 or 10 months old. Then when your puppy is old enough, you can rotate around with Grasslands, 6 Fish, Pacifica and so forth.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

O.L.B.Puppy!!!!!!!LOL, remember when I listed all those prices? Grassland is 3 bucks more here than Orijen LBP and Adult Orijen is 3 dollars cheaper than OLPB. So in my area Grassland is 6 bucks more than Orijen adult. Is it better? NO WAY, but it is a very very good dog food. Which ever one of these you choose you have choosen a great dog food. Now I must admit I have started adding 3 Medallions of Natures Varity raw 1-2 hours after he eats his regular meal. He loves the rabbit and next up is the Lamb. There are 48 medallions in a bag, so 2 bags a month at 14-15 bucks a bag. Tony thinks he is getting treats. I cut them in half with a spoon and he eats them off the spoon, pretty funny watching him. I think I am gonna stay away from the raw chicken. My routine is dinner at 5, water at 6 and raw at 7,, well thats what I shoot for. I have pretty much quit buying any treats. I keep a small bag in the truck in case I have to hit a fast food place, that way I can give him the treats instead of a burger or should I say my burger.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

The reason that I am choosing Acana over Orijen LBP is the fact that the Orijen is preserved with citric acid which can cause bloat.And I really don't feel like limiting their water since it is summer and we spend a lot of time outside playing with the dogs and they drink more water.I really like all of the other ingredients in Orijen I'm just not willing to take the chance with the citric acid and Bloat,too bad they don't preserve it with something else.Thanks for your help and suggestions.If you have any other suggestions that would fit my situation I am always willing to take advice-I really need to keep it grain free for my Lab because of the grains contributing to Fatty Tumors-my vet said they are nothing more than"Hot Fat".


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I disagree with you on the citric acid. It's a natural preservative, not synthetic. Check out these two articles. 

http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/on_my_soap_box_purdue_bloat_study.htm

http://www.greatdanelady.com/articles/bloat_and_allergies.htm


And what have I preached about whole food supplements with digestive enzymes?


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+1677&aid=402


This site also states that there is no corealtion between citric acid and bloat.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Eric- I got this website from Jess- Please check it out-Scroll down to causes- Look under eating habits- It states " Eating dry foods that contain citric acid as a preservative"( The risk is even worse if the owner moistens the food)There are a lot of other factors- causes too. http://www.globalspan.net/bloat.htm#Causes


----------



## Jane_Anderson (Apr 8, 2010)

During the pet food poisonings of a couple years ago, I was trying to save everything I could find on the web. While searching just now for something else, I came across this:

http://www.petlvr.com/blog/2009/02/pet-food-recall-salmonella-scare/

And, I did find something similar to the original topic I was searching for here:
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2003/02/28/health/main542336.shtml

Champion produces Orijen and Acana.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Michelle I am not to sure about that site, yes I put it up, but bloat is the stomach wrapping around itself. ""Kinda"" like taking a big rock and putting it in the middle of a rag then grapping the two ends and swinging it like a jump rope. Geez I wonder if you see it like I was trying to get you to see it. LOL, what a nut case I am. It is really more important to not let your dog drink for a hour or so after eating and no hard exercise after eating. Thats why great danes get it so often because of their huge mass's and stomach size. My dog just ate so I am sitting here giving him a little time before going to the dog park. Thats why mositening food is not good because you add more weight.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I was told by a lady who had the surgery done on both her great dames, that basically they stapled the dogs stomach to the walls of their body. Thats how she put it. I have always wondered how they actually performd that. Kinda makes sense because now the stomach can't move around. She also said that she does zero exercise with her dogs for at least 2 hours after eating.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Spoke to a certified pet nutritionist and my vet, a graduate of Michigan State University....there is inconslusive evidence as to what really causes bloat. Tons of theories but nothing pinpointed as to the real cause. Was told that the most common factor, is that it does happen more regularly in deep chested dogs such as boxers and danes, but was also told that just because you have a dane, doesn't mean it will ever have a bloat issue and it doesn't mean your yorkie won't.

Nutriontionist, who agrees that Orijen is the best kibble on the market today, stated there is no scientific evidence that food preserved with citric acid and then mixed with water will cause bloat. However he did say that food that is prone to expand when mixed with water has the possiblity to bloat. This would be almost every extruded kibble on the market. Orijen, (baked) does not expand when mixed with water....softens, but does not expand.

Look at The Honest Kitchen. They exclaim to you that it is imperative to re-hydrate the food before feeding as re-hydrating grows to twice its size. Same theory to kibble. Get it wet and it will grow to twice its size. Again, Orijen doesn't. I've never pre-moistened Evo so I can't tell you what it does...maybe someone else can chime in on what it does.

Was also told by nutrionist that all kibble should be moistened prior to feeding to aid in the digestion, since kibble is so hard for dogs to digest. Although Orijen and Evo are fantastic kibbles, they're still not natural.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

I really wouldn't feel comfortable adding water to kibble because your right-it does expand and I feel like that would contribute to bloat.I have never added water to my Labs kibble and her poops have always been small and firm the best sign I can think of that she is digesting her food well.Your also right about the causes-I've read that Elevated food bowls,citric acid,exercising after eating.eating too fast,fat in the first 4 ingredients,drinking too much water,stress or anxious or fearful temperment or agressive dogs-Allowing your dog to roll over or jump up.If you really think about it the causes really do make sense-I mean I feel like any rolling or jumping movement could cause the stomach to twist-I personally would not teach my dog to roll over.My dog doesn't have any of the issue's that are associated with bloat-BUT-she is a full blooded Lab and my new puppy is an English Springer Spaniel-both of these breeds are more prone to bloat-does that mean that either of them ever will? I really hope not!! But I do feel I need to be EXTRA cautious with both of them.And your right-maybe no one can say 100% that this or that will definately cause bloat but I say it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Spoke to Orijen directly today.

CONFIRMED: as of January 1, 2010, Orijen foods are no longer preserved with citric acid. Website will be updated once they run out of the current bags as will (obviously) the new bags. Current bags still state that it is preserved with citric acid, but again, as of the first of the year, they no longer preserve anything with citric acid.

Also, Orijen does not swell (puff up) when you add water to it. Pet nutrionist states that all kibbles should be premoistend to aid in digestion. Hard kibble is very hard on the digestive system.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

That's Great that Orijen no longer preserves with citric acid.But I still will not put water in my dogs kibble because as you know I do not use Orijen.And as you stated extruded kibble does swell up when water is added.Also the bags of Orijen will still contain it for a while until all the previously made kibble is all sold.What's the shelf life on Orijen? I think most brands are 12-15 months?


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Also,I wonder what made Champion stop using the citric acid?Maybe the controversy over the preservative and bloat? Just a question don't get too excited I know that the Orijen users get upset when anything is said about the product-Don't get me wrong I think it is one of the best foods on the market!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

OK, I really could care less if anyone uses citric acid. I do not add water because, believe it not Tony seems to like it better dry. The bag I have has the experation date of 10 Feb 2011 and it has citric acid. Didn't look anywhere else to see if it had a made date. Keep in mind Orijen and Evo fly off the shelves in this store and they get shipments every thursday. Lots of very wealthy people buy their food there. I feel way out of place when Tony is in the store raising cane with the cats, boy do we get some looks. But also alot of compliments on Tony and of course the old, what do you feed him question. It is kinda fun to sit and watch these people come and go in their fancy clothes and SUV's. I always wonder what kinda dogs they have when their packing out 2 big bags of Red, Evo and or Orijen.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Jess-Eric I was just on the Champion website and I couldn't find anything that said this food is baked.I am interested in their products-even more if it is baked instead of extruded-but like I said I could not find that info on their website.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Orijen is extruded, but cooked at a much lower temperature than others. Because of Orijens biologically correct ingredients (no fillers) their food will not swell. Try it out for yourself though. You can leave it sit in water as long as you wish....it'll get mushy, but it will not swell.

The bags will continue to say it is preserved with citric acid because the bags have already been purchased. Once they purchase new bags, it will no longer say preserved with citric acid. They are also not changing their website until they run out of bags.

The answer I got about taking the citric acid out is also why they no longer include Zea Mays. Consumers fall into the online debates of it must be true since I read it online kind of mentality....so like Zea Mays, since consumers didn't understand, are out like citric acid (a natural preservative mind you).


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

So now what are they preserving it with?


----------



## Peter_Ronaldson (Mar 21, 2011)

I USED to like acana grain free until they changed the inredients. My dog was on the lamb because of sensitive stomach and allergies. I bought my usual bag and my dog got diareah. I was surprised. I later found out the they changed the ingredients. First they added chicken fat, my dog has allergies to chicken that is why I get lamb. They also did it to the fish diet. I noticed it because it is is the first few ingredients, that means there is a lot of it. I heard chicken fat is not a very good ingredient. They also changed a few other ingredients that I am looking into. 

Acana grain free is such a new product, how did they change the ingredients so fast. I feed my dogs Evo fish, great product and I believe my dog shines more. Highest meat content and very low on carbs. It comes out to about the $ since I feed less

Eric im happy that Orijen did take out the Zea Mays because in all reality it is corn since it comes from corn, even if it is corn silk. You cannot advertise a grain free diet by adding something like Zea Mays. But I also heard that Orijen chnaged their other ingredients too. What is going on with this new company already changing ingredients.

Anyways I do not recommend Orijen for large dogs to much protien. I used to give my other dog Orijen lrg brd pup and he got growing pains, my vet said switch food I went on Holistic Select (great transition by the way) and he became better quick, now that he is an adult I give also Evo fish.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

1) Corn silk is used to treat urinary tract infections and kidney stones and is regarded as a soothing diuretic useful for any irritation of the urinary system (a common health problem in today’s companion dogs and cats). As corn silk is used as a kidney remedy and in the regulation of fluids, this herb is believed to be helpful in treating high blood pressure and water retention. 

So don't tell me it's corn! RESARCH before you post something you have no idea about.


2) Orijen is not a new company. They have been around since the 70's.

3) Vets are not versed in pet nutrition. Pet nutritionist are. There is a big difference. And your Holisitc Select is a Wellness product by the way, produced in one of their 6 factories....which one? Who knows? Where are the ingredients sourced from? Wellness doesn't know either.



Michelle....it is now just preserved with Vitamin E.


But I'm going to tell you all....If you are truly this worried about products from Orijen, Acana, Evo, Innova and Cali Natural, then you better switch to a balanced raw diet or at least an Honest Kitchen product. You're going to drive yourselves crazy trying to keep up with the kibble rollercoaster. This is fact: a dog food company legally does not have to disclose an ingredient change until they run through the current bags in stock. New bags must have accurate up to date ingredients at the time of printing. Wellness has practiced this trick for years. Fantastic companies like Champion and Natura will answer your phone call and tell you exactly what has changed and why.

If you are truly worried about bloating....then make sure you have the highest quality food available and feed smaller portions with more feedings. Don't feed two big meals or one for that matter. Feed 3 or 4 smaller feedings throughout the day. If you are not supplementing with a whole foods supplement like BioPrep or Wholistic Pet Organics....at least use a digestive enzyme such as Prozyme or Garden of Life Omegazyme.

My whole hearted recommendation if you want to end this ingredient rollercoaster? Feed Honest Kitchen or a balanced raw diet from someone like Primal or Aunt Jeni's. Plus you'll never have to worry about bloat.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks Eric, now I don't have to respond. I did read about the cooking temp awhile back and I didn't really make much of it. Dang I just read the same thing about another company and I can't remember who.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

O no another person who does not know about high protein, Eric you missed that. I'll let you do the educating since you are on a roll.


----------



## Peter_Ronaldson (Mar 21, 2011)

dictionary definition: The styles and stigmas that appear as a silky tuft or tassel at the tip of an ear of corn. I dont know about you but it comes from corn. Its like saying chicken fat is not chicken so my dog should not have allergies, by the way what the people at Orijen told me. Does that make sense to you?

Stop giving me Orijen definitions I also could go on their website. But somewhere you have to do your own research and look up definitions yourself. Pedigree website also tells me why their ingredients are the best, so does Eukanuba, therefore I should believe their website. I am just happy they took out the Zea Mays because may companies disguise what they are actually using with fancier names. 

By the way Champion Pet Foods and Acana are that old. Orijen is a new product. And I heard that the company was not doing so well until they came out with Orijen and changed their Acana products. Did you ever really hear about them before about 2 years ago.

I think I have seen Eric, Jess and Michelle on other forums on this site bashing other companies and trying to promote Orijen. Do you work for the company? Because you give word from word what the People from Orijen say.

Jess please, I dont think you, and Eric are dog health nutritionist. So stop with the high protien. There is debate if it is good for dog especially large breed puppies. Like I said I give Evo fish which is a high protien, I believe higher that Orijen. I dont believe you guys are experts, you guys just spit up what the companies tell you., especially Orijen. 

Eric Wellness and Holistic Select are fine companies, stop trying to bash them. 
What they say on the bag is what they put in the food, so people should be more concerned in reading their ingredients. Unlike you I always get an answer form Wellness and they havent changed their ingredients in a long time. Now since you are the assumed expert why did Acana put chicken fat in their ingredients. That was my main concern when I wrote my post but no one seems to have answered it.

Raw is the best to give your animal, my opinion. It just gets a bit expensive with two big dogs. But my main concern was the chicken fat in Acana. It is my opinion of what i give my dogs.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

r.greene-No I do not work for Orijen LOL-I don't even use their products,but I do think they a great company-they have gotten dog food company of the year for like the past couple of years.The manufacturer I use is Merrick-I use their Before Grain and Turducken 5 star entrees.Listen everyone has their own opinion of what they think is the best food-the one that they want to TRUST their dog to.I personally would NEVER buy a product that is not manufactured by it's own company.I mean the ingredient list might look great but if it's made in a huge dog food factory how sure can you be about the quality control?How can you be sure that theirs not a little Ol'Roy in there?I used to use Nature's recipe-BLAH Anyway I always used to find different kibble mixed in with it BTW I only have to feed my 77 pound Lab 1 and a half cups of BG in the morning and her evening meal is a can of Turducken and that's it.She is really muscular and looks great.I thought she had lost weight after coming off of N R but actually she weighs more I guess that is because muscle weighs more than fat.


----------



## Peter_Ronaldson (Mar 21, 2011)

BG is Before Grain right. I heard about it, never tried it. Ive heard so so things about Merrik, but you cant believe everything of the internet. So you believe its done a difference it your dog. Every dog food works differently on each dog. I think people should look at their ingredients and price of course and compare and then see what does best. I believe every company tries to maximize their profits. Im not saying Orijen is like ol roy, but im upset they changed the formula without stating it on the bag or warning the public. Their older formulas were a bit better, compare for yourself. Im also really upset about the chicken fat added and so far up in the ingredients. I dont think they won an award every year. They did win an award but that was before ingriedent change. Anyways winning an award does not make it the best dog food, other dog food companies that I would never think of giving my dogs have gotten awards, so I dont go by that. Ingredients is all I go by.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

First off who cares about corn silk it is not use in this food...... Secondly most of the grain free, good dog food have high protein... And if protein comes from a meat source IT IS GREAT FOR YOUR DOG.. THIRDLY, I DO NOT JUST FEED ORIJEN AND AS STATED MANY TIMES HERE I LIKE EVO AND I FEED MANY FOODS.. It really looks to me like you have no life and are just here to start a fight. AND AS I HAVE ALSO STATED I LIKE MANY FOODS ABUTI DO NOT LIKE FOODS THAT CONTAIN CORN,WHEAT,BHT,LARD,SOY and other crappy ingredients. And for your information here is a list I made up and changes are coming to this list because I have contacted a ton of companies about whats in their food. I have and am doing research. Annnd for your information """I recomend""" any food on this list and I "do" use MANY of the foods on this list.
The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Evo
3.	Horizon Legacy
4.	Acana
5.	Innova
6.	Wellness Core
7.	Blue Wilderness
8.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & Prairie only
9.	Fromm
10.	Merrick

The good price list
1.	TOTW
2.	California Natural
3.	Health Wise
4.	Kirkland, Costco
5. More comming

The B list
1.	California Natural
2.	Go, free endurance, chicken & Salmon only
3.	Instinct
4.	Evanders
5.	Wellness
6.	Timberwolf
7.	Artemis
8.	Solidgold
9.	Canidae
10.	Prairie
11.	Karma
12.	Health Wise


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

So now we are supose to listen to some guy who can't put a sentence together or should we listen to a group of people who do research come to a conclusion then hand out awards. YES AND THEY DO VIST THE PLANTS OF THOSE COMPANIES.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

I've already stated that dog food companies DO NOT have to disclose to the public or change their bags when they make a change to the food UNTIL they print new bags. At the time the company needs more bags, they must, at the time of printing have the actual ingredients list of the current feed on the bag. Don't take my word for is...contact AAFCO.

I do not know why Acana uses chicken fat to preserve their formula. I only use Acana Grasslands, and only in the winter months because it is lower in protein and calories. Nor do I care if they preseve with chicken fat....and don't tell me it causes bloat because their is no concrete evidence what actually causes bloat. The only coincidence in bloat is breed of dog. Purdue University only did a study...they DID NOT do scientific research changing perameters.

I also do not work for Orijen, but I do use Orijen Large Breed Puppy, Orijen 6 Fish, Evo Red, Evo Chicken and Turkey, and Honest Kitchen Embark. Nor am I on other websites. I do know what to look for in an ingredients list and more importantly, I know how to read a nutrient analysis. I completely understand pet nutrition and even more so, pet supplements. Kibble is balanced by AAFCO standards, but not K9 standards. No matter how great the kibble is....it's still not natural. Kibble that promotes chewing??? Seriously? Dogs do not chew....they tear and swallow.

As for the debate on high protein for large puppies: This is from my vet, a graduate of Michigan State...which also matches the nutritionists statement and I've also contacted Ohio State University Vetrinary about this...a MEAT based high protein diet is best for puppies. Stay away from high protein GRAIN BASED diets as dogs do not process grains very well. Generally the grain is passing before the dog has consumed it. There are "better" grains that are easier on a dogs digestive system like brown rice, but heavily processed grains are almost undigestable. I've been told by all three sources, if you can stay away from grains, do it. The nutritionist and my contact at OSU believe in the raw diet. The vet thinks that Honest Kitchen is the best K9 diet he's ever seen....so much that once he learned of it, he put his own animals on it!

I believe that Wellness USED to be a good dog food company when they first started and had control over the process. Today, the company has grown 3 times over and no longer produces any of their own food. I do not purchase dog food that isn't not made in house by the actual dog food company. I'm not saying you shouldn't....I just don't. I also won't tell anyone not to feed Wellness. There is certainly worse, but there is also better. If your dog eats Wellness and is fine on it, then great! My dogs were on Wellness....once. I'm sure their Core line is just fine....but for the money of it, why wouldn't you feed Orijen or Evo?

I like the fact that Merrick is company owned. It started in a garage years and years ago and today they have a full facility. I do not believe it is the greatest kibble out there, but I do trust the company. I do like their 5 star entrees and their treat and chew line is unmatched.

As far as the Zea Mays arguement. That is the answer I received from a pet nutrionist...not Orijen...not a vet...not a friend....not online.

I'll say this one more time. There is no perfect kibble. If you are trully that worried, then feed raw or honest kitchen.

If you can't afford to service the Ferrari, then you shouldn't have bought it! Don't buy a full size SUV and bitch about the price of gas! If you can't afford quality dog food, then you can't afford the vet bill either!!!

Orijen and Evo are absolutely the best kibble out there....today...but their are other quality feeds out there too. Maybe tomorrow, something will be better. 

In the end, being a pet parent means you get to make all the decisions for your beloved 4 legged friend. No matter who you talk to, or where you search online, you will find different theories and different beliefs. You need to decifer through it all and it is ultimately up to the dog in the end if he will eat it.

I've already told you what foods I feed. I also supplement with Wholistic Canine Complete (an all natural whole foods supplement with no synthetics, plus digestive enzymes) and Bug Off Garlic granules from Springtime. I honestly only feed kibble due to its conveinience. That's the only reason.

What works for my dogs, may not and probably will not work for your dogs.

Enjoy the research but even more, enjoy being with your dog!


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

r. greene

I also saw that you stated that all you go by is the ingredients list. It is in your best interest to learn how to read the Nutrient Analysis. Because dog foods do not have to tell you how much of something is in the food, the NA is all you have to figure how much of certain ingredients are trully in the food. Now, I still believe that reading the ingredients list is imperative, but I believe you have surpassed this step and are ready to tackle the bigger picture 

Beware of companies that do not publish or do not offer complete nutrient breakdowns. What are they hidding? Or more importantly, what don't they know?

Combine these 3 things....the nutrient analysis, price and K/cals per cup. Once understood, it gives you a basis of what you are really getting in the bag.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Jess what is the question that you are e mailing to all of the dog food companies?? Just curious.


----------



## Peter_Ronaldson (Mar 21, 2011)

I think you need to calm down Jess, your sentence structures are not the best either. I just stated some facts. Its seems like you dont actually answer any of my questions and go off on other things. like I said, i am HAPPY they did take out the Zea Mays and they did it for a reason. Well done. It was just a response to Eric who said it is not corn and gave me the Orijen response of why they use it.

I did not ask your opinion about what you recommend. I wouldn't never take your advise because it seems like to try to put down people who do not agree with your opinion, instead on talking about the actual food. The only person that said anything insulting, is you. And its is your OPINION not FACT, like it is my opinion when it comes to the brands. 

All I said was that I was a user of Acana lamb, but they changed the ingriedents as they did with Orijen. That is a FACT. I do not like that they added chicken fat to the ACANA LAMB, since my dog is allergic to chicken. They should have advised the public before hand, don't you think? That is the only bone I have to pick with them. We are on the Acana forum, so the people who feed Acana should know, in case of things like diareah. Also it was true about the Australia thing. It is stated on the Orijen website. I was just concerned.

And for your information awards have also been given to Eukanuba in the past, and later weren't they on the recall list. Oh! before you say something insulting again Jess. I did not say Orijen is like Eukanuba, Orijen is much better. I hope my english was better this time. Maybe now I can be on the panel of judges who give out the awards.


----------



## Peter_Ronaldson (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you Eric. Good advice. I do look at that when judging a dog food. Everyone thinks that I am saying Orijen is a bad product and that is not what I am saying. I was an ACANA user until they changed the ingredients and they also did to Orijen. I lost a bit of trust in them because of that. To each his own. I know that the US is much more strict on the dog food laws than CANADA. Zea mays does come from corn, your pet nutritionist should have stated it, but it is not in the product anymore. Just the definition you gave for Zea Mays was word from word of the Orijen site.

I give Evo fish to my dogs. So I am not defending any other company, but Wellness is an older company so it is bound to expand. Not all your facts about Wellness is true, but it is not about that. It is about Acana and what I learned from them and my experience. Eric if it is not stated on the bag, you can always call the company. They can always email you the information you need, which I have done in the past. 

I just dont what to buy what I think is a FERRARI and be stuck with a fake. I just what to make sure that dog food companies are true on their word, doesn't everybody. So I said what I knew about ACANA. And what does anything have to do with affording the vet bills. Why do you guys go off subject all the time. You know nothing about me. Maybe I am a person who does not have a lot of money who tries to offer the best for my dogs. I think that is the majority of the population. Does that make me a bad person. I think everyone should get what they are paying for. That is why I am not promoting Eukanuba, too expensive for what it is. And most people who feed Ol Roy is because that is all they can afford. But for 20$ a big bag, you get what you pay. I'm just concerned if Acana is priced for what it is. And for your information, I do feed my dogs the BARF diet too. 

We are on the ACANA forum. I think people should know that they did change their ingriedents, that's a FACT. Sorry if you think I'm bashing your Acana.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

LOLOLOLOL Eukanuba the only awards they get are the ones they get for being in the top 5 worst dog foods made today. Oh, I heard they gave themselves one. You couldn't be on any panel because you have no clue about whats good in a food and what isn't...... To bad mouth Orijen says it all.......You know nothing..... The only dog foods I bad mouth are the ones that are bad. Ya, no recalls LOLOLOLOL LOOK UNDER THE LETTER E..

http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/newpetfoodrecalls/



Michelle, I have been asking about ethozyquin and fillers like Tomato Pomace, beet pulp,,,, by-products and meals in general. I'll tell ya I have been getting a good laff at some of these lame answers. Some of these companies respond like I am a two year old and that I have no clue about dog food. I gonna ask some of the crappy companies about their use of corn and wheat and I can't wait to see their response. I am almost done with my questioning the good companies about ethozyquin and well be posting that at the end of the week. Boy some of these companies you can be very sure their suppliers don't use E.


----------



## Peter_Ronaldson (Mar 21, 2011)

Listen Jess I only state FACTS. All these awards are stupid just like the Eukanuba one, my point exactly. I never bad mouthed Orijen. I ONLY STATE facts, then prove me wrong. You only know how to insult people, but that is not proving them wrong.


----------



## Peter_Ronaldson (Mar 21, 2011)

I never said Orijen was on the recall. Only the thing about Australia, which they explain on their site.

www.championpetfoods.com/Australia_Consumer_Release.pdf


----------



## Peter_Ronaldson (Mar 21, 2011)

These are FACTS. This did actually happen. Or would you like to insult me some more miss know-it-all. Why dont you start by proving me wrong. And they did change their ingredients. Hopefully what they say about the Australia thing is true because other sites do not paint the same picture.


----------



## Peter_Ronaldson (Mar 21, 2011)

The award Orijen got was from the Glycemic Research Institute. Other research institues have awarded other dog food companies and they also looked at all the dog food companies. It does not mean that Orijen is the best dog food EVER becasue one research company said it. Then we should believe all the research companies, but we don't. If we did then most all the dog foods should be the best. Why should we believe this Research company and not the others, because it is Orijen. I'm not saying getting an award is not a good thing, it is great, but open your eyes. Stop focusing on one little thing.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah you know your facts, you should stop because your making yourself look foolish.


http://www.championpetfoods.com/awards/


----------



## Peter_Ronaldson (Mar 21, 2011)

yes i do know my facts. Im not not making myself foolish if anyone checks up what I said it is all true. I said they did win an award from a reasearch company, but so did other brands of food. You still cant prove me wrong in what im saying, so no you look like the foolish one.


----------



## Peter_Ronaldson (Mar 21, 2011)

The Glycemic Research Institute award is the recent one they got and the only one worth mentionning. Why dont you look up the other awards, they are all stupid awards, just like the Eukanuba award. would you trust the places that gave Eukanuba awards. I wouldn't. Do more research that just on the Orijen site. It seems like your brain washed. Orijen signs itself up so it can win these awards so the average person thinks it looks good, but not all these awards have to do do with the actual formula. Its a way for them to sell their dog food. Have you ever heard of most of these awards most of them are NOT even specialized in dog food. There is no research done on dog food that states for a FACT what dogs need, everything is in THEORY. There is no FACT about what is good for us or not. They keep on changing what is good and not good for us as humans, imagine dogs. Therefore that is why I dont believe any awards, there is no reliable source 100% sure what is good to give dogs, everything is theory. That is why there is always debate about dog food. For example giving lrg brd pups, high protien diets. There are great vets that will say its great and there are other great vets will say no good. Who do you believe at the end when there is not reliable sources that can prove 100%. I gave my dogs high protien, no grain, but that is my decision, does not make it true. Everyone has their own opinion fo what to give your dog based on what infomation they decided to use. I do believe that Holistic foods are the way to go, but it shouldnt be based on awards that most people give out to anybody. Becasue then Eukanuba should be the best food, and it is far from that, since most dog food companies have won awards, you can not judge by that.

Orijen and Acana in my opinion are great products. But they did change their formula and because they have not stated anywhere, I believe that people should know. I dont think that makes me foolish at all. I take the information that comapnies have on their website and I go beyond that. You can not take anything at face value.


----------



## Stacey2 (Apr 13, 2010)

I disagree with many on pet foods. I have searched and searched. Had my dog on Orijen, Acana, Blue. I have tried every holistic food out there. 
Now I had a jack russell that lived for 14 years. And she was fed Eukanuba lamb and rice, that is all she ate.
Now my dog a bulldog does very well on Eukanuba. And at the moment he's on Acana but having very loose stools etc. And itching like heck. 
I don't know. But I'm switching back to Eukanuba. My friends dog is still on Eukanuba and he's now 14 1/2 and still going good.
With all the new foods dogs are still getting ill etc.
I've come to the conclusion to stick with what works. 
Every pet food company out there will say something else - their brand is better. 
My grandmothers dog lived past 14 years and years ago all they had was plain old dog food. For my dog he is not accepting to the human food. 
I say have someone check all foods and I'm sure they will find something wrong.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

There is no such thing as perfect kibble. Although there are better brands, kibble is still not natural.

Check out The Honest Kitchen products. 

A couple balanced raw programs....Aunt Jeni's Homemade and Primal. Natures Variety has a few raw program feedings, although I'm not as familiar with them.


----------



## bullymom (May 11, 2010)

With everything I'm reading on dry dog foods, I'm thinking I should maybe make my own dog food for my bulldog. She loves her Royal Canin but has gained alot of weight. Now I'd like her to trim down and can't find any other product to give to her that isn't bashed somehow. So, maybe making her food will be better. I have the time and this way I'll know what's in it.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Are you kidding this is great dog food.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

bullymom,

If you have the time to make the food, then do it. There are some great kibbles out there, but making the food or feeding a carfully prepared raw meal is certainly the best feed.

Jess is correct in saying Acana is one of the better kibbles. I also like Orijen. For a little less money, I also like Canine Caviar.

Check out thehonestkitchen.com. Compare what purchasing this awesome food and preparing your own meal would cost to feed.

Again, Acana and a few others are fantastic kibbles, but at the end of the day, they are still processed 

BUT!!!! have no fear in feeding Acana/Orijen.


----------



## Dave4 (May 23, 2010)

Orijen Regional Red is about the highest quality dog food available on the market today...


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Just switched my 2 yr old gsd from Blue Buffalo, he liked it but I wanted something better. He's eating the grain free Wild Prairie and he loves it, I don't even have to add anything to it. Not expensive either, only 53$ for 29lb bag.


----------



## rich3 (Jun 13, 2010)

For thousands of years people have been feeding their dogs successfully. What they ate was basically leftovers or excess from the family meal. Does anyone consider this? 
These dog food factories have existed since the 1940's - they are processing factories - trucks arrive at one side,,,bags of dog food go out the other side. 
All of these dog food nutritionists are employees of the factories - they think in factory terms,,,,they think in formulas, they have defined what it is that you should feed your dog.
I don't disagree that some dog foods are good for dogs, but there is something strange in feeding a dog a dried up swill that has been blended in a vat, and not adding to it what we eat. I do not believe in this raw food religion either. There are very few foods that humans have eaten raw in history. Fruits being one, and a few select vegetables. The other foods are either cooked or fermented - yogurts, cheeses, pickled foods, etc. 
Dogs will eat raw meat - I have seen my Chesapeake Bay dogs swallow rabbits, birds, rats, mice, and groundhogs whole. They also delighted in eating rotten fish and carrion - cow and horse manure,,against my senses,,but they loved it. They also loved pears,apples grapes loaded with sugars,,pulling branches down on the fruit trees or shaking the trees themselves to get the fruits off. 
The idea that dogs are not designed to eat grain - they have been eating grain products (bread - corn, wheat,barley) for as long as they've lived with agrarian tribes of humans. The Dog is an animal that has literally evolved with humans from the beginning. 
We have to think differently about things. We are idolizing 'experts' and religious dog food fanatics and have traded our natural sense of things for the opinions of 'experts' who will all look like morons when the new 'experts' come along. 
I have always fed my dogs with half purina dog chow - listed here as bad food - the other half was cooked chicken, steak, meats, bread, raw eggs, vegetables, pasta, rice, various deserts such as brownies, cookies, cake and pies, German and Italian pastries,, whatever we were having --- along with the other things they ate listed above. Two Chessies that I raised from pups, they both lived to 16 years,,and simply died because they stopped. The three older adopted Chessies lived to about 11-12 years. 
r


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll say this one more time CORN can NOT BE digested fully by dogs and what little does can be sometimes cause major allergy issues and other problems in dogs. Dogs get very little nutrition from wheat and it is usually passed right through their system. Dude the only reason these ingredients are in dog food is because they are cheap fillers. You are incorrect in thinking a 1000 yers ago man feed dogs wheat, corn and barley. They feed them left over meats. Actually the wild dogs of New Guinea(sp)live off wild animals and not wheat and corn. For goodness sake look at their teeth,,, does those sharpe edges look like grinding tools. LOL, it doesn't even make sense.. LOL, your dog swallowed rabbits and ground hogs whole, you really don't think I believe that do you??? LOL, you are something. Please leave me all these links providing all these studies refecting your crazy ideas.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

rich-WTF????


----------



## Hameed (Apr 18, 2010)

Rich a very disturbing and annoying comment you have left there.I was searching what dog food you were going to advertise and there it came Purina, do you really think people coming here are stupid that they would believe such nonsense. 
you can live all your life by eating from leftover or a chain store like MCDONALD or you could just wait near your neighbors house for them to through something in trash and live on eating just that, the real thing is what will you really choose(by you i do not mean YOU), you wouldn't choose any of these. while you see your dog as an extra expenditure most people here strive to give the best to their dogs who they consider their babies and take full responsibilities. You do not believe in raw because human did not eat raw meat, i have never heard such lame thing."We have to think differently about things" you say ? what letting your dogs eat cow and horse manure ?
After reading your comment three times I finally understood, you feed your dogs with half Purina dog chow – listed here as bad food – the other half was cooked chicken, steak, meats, bread, raw eggs, vegetables, pasta, rice, various deserts such as brownies, cookies, cake and pies, German and Italian pastries,, whatever you were having and your dogs went out eating rotten fish and carrion – cow and horse manure, because they needed some real meat(even rotten poor dogs) and manure(they need minerals). I seriously wish you eat rotten fish and cow manure to survive. you should be reported to animal cruelty for letting your dogs eat such rotten things.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess-I bet rich's dogs had crazy sugar rushes after all those sweets.lol. I might buy the fact that his dogs did well on Purina crap chow mixed with all the good meat eggs and veggies he said he used,but he TOTALLY lost me when he started talking about all those sugary desserts.MAYBE he had an alligator,lol-I don't know of ANY dog that can swallow rabbits birds rats,and groundhogs whole.lol.Then he said this"Two Chessies that I raised from pups,they both lived to be 16 years,and simply died because they stopped." Died because they stopped what??? LIVING??? lol.Oh well at least his post was good for a laugh!!


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Jess- I noticed that you are very interested in only the best for your gsd(handsome boy) I have one myself and am currently feeding Acana Prairie. I want to rotate with a different protein source and am looking at trying the Pacifica variety. He doesn't do well with lamb, what other brands would you recommend? Also, what do you think about trying Honest Kitchen with grain free, example 1 meal a day kibble, 2nd meal of day something like the Honest Kitchen?


----------



## Shelly3 (Jun 21, 2010)

I am so confused. I am just trying to do right by my Blue Healer. He is 4 yrs old and is itching all the time. I am trying Pacifica Fish for the first time. I just don't know what to do. He was on Taste of the Wild but I think he might be allergic to the chicken which happens to be in the Biason if you read the ingrediants. UGhhhhhh I only want to make him feel better. Why does this have to be so confusing?????


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

If this doesn't work try Califirnia Natural Lamb or Sweet potatoes and Herring. Very few ingredints and a great poduct.


----------



## Bonnie4 (Jun 22, 2010)

My local veterinary allergy clinic recommends Natural Balance Venison and Potato for allergic dogs and green beans for treats.


----------



## Chavez (Mar 18, 2010)

I have been feeding my puppies Acana Grasslands for the past two months and they are doing great. When i first adopted them they were on Science Diet and where in pretty bad shape, they were very itchy and had really bad gas. After educating myself about dog food and trying different foods from Royal Canin to Innova to Solid Gold to TOTW with very minimal change, I finally tried Acana. My dogs no longer itch or have bad gas, also there poops are a hole lot smaller and they disintegrate quickly.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Eddie, don't get me wrong because I am a HUGE fan of Acana, but is grasslands good for puppies ???? Science Diet and Royal Canin are down right aweful I am really glad for your dogs that you made a great choice for them. This is one of the best dog foods on the market today.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Eddie-you never said what breed your puppies are.Acana is a great food it's calcium comes in at 1.8% which is ok for small or medium breeds but a little high for large-giant breeds.Acana is 1,000.00% better than any "puppy food" from the grocery store!!!


----------



## Claire1 (Jun 30, 2010)

To anyone who has a dog that is constantly itchy! We tried every brand of food. All different raw diets. Our black lab started to get itchy around 1 year. She had multiple ear infections and the vet just kept treating her for them with ear drops and steroids and always trying to sell us their food. Our poor baby lost so much weight was scratching like crazy lost most of her hair and was always stinky. We took her to a new vet who first thing suggested we get an allergy test done. No one had ever offered before. Yes it was pricey but well worth it. She was allergic to everything around her. Unfortunately it was too late. She had lost so much weight that giving her the allergy shots was to much pain for her but I know if our stupid original vet had offered right from the get go she would still be with us today. She was 3 when we had to have her put down. So please if you ever find yourself not getting anywhere with diet get the test. And dont give dogs steroids either. I wish I had known more about all this before.


----------



## Julia1 (Jul 1, 2010)

I was glad to find some discussion about diarrhea and dog food! I have 3 adults and two 7 month old large breed dogs with intermittant and recurring diarrhea for the past6 to 9 months. Numerous stool samples come back negative; test for bacterial infection on the feces of the worst affected dog came back negative; giardia DNA test came back negative. I have been feeding Acana Adult for the last year. Vet and pathologist think it may be the food, or all the dogs have pancreatic insufficiency? I don't think either bad food or food allergies or pancreas problems come and go. The worst affected needs boiled rice or pumpkin added to diet to stop diarrhea. Numerous times I have taken away food for a full 24 to 48 hours and then introduced rice and then added boiled hamburger and then re-introduced kibble a bit at a time. Diarrhea comes back and over a week or two progresses from just the last 1/4 of the stool to a cow paddy. I am at my wits end!! I have 12 large bags of Acana food sitting in my cupboard and don't know whether to try to find another food or to try the worst affected dog for coccidia and see if condition improves.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

12 bags wow. It could be the food no doubt. I think Acana is great but if I were in your shoes I would go buy a small bag of California Natural and try that.


----------



## Diana2 (Jul 1, 2010)

My 3 year old doberman was diagnosed with kidney disease after having bloodwork for dental cleaning. I had been feeding him Orijen and switched to Acana. The vet has suggested Hills K/D which I would rather not feed as I am not a fan of Hills. Any suggestions on a quality low protein/ low phosporus kibble? He is my baby and I don't really care about the cost.


----------



## Maegan1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi out there!

Any Acana fans know if it's possible to buy Acana Lamb and Apple in the US. If so, where?

I really want to try my shepherd on it but I can't find it anywhere


----------



## Leslie_H. (Jul 10, 2010)

I have fed Acana and Orijen to my 11-year-old wheaten terrier. In my glance through this forum I see that several well-intentioned persons got mired in a contentious debate on "who knows best." Doing my best to avoid getting stuck, too, I'll add my "two cents" on what is important when evaluating a kibble formula:

1. Every dog is an individual with a unique set of environmental and genetic factors that influence the perceived success or failure of a kibble formula. And, as factors -- the dog's age, the mix of pets in the household, the weather -- change over time, the kibble may seem to work better or worse. 

My dog has many allergies and food sensitivities. Known triggers, as determined by vet-supervised skin prick tests and food trials, include fleabites, dustmites, certain grasses, beef, lamb, pork, corn, soy, wheat, turkey, chicken and most dairy. Many brands offer an "Allergy Formula" but not one that I've investigated (read the ingredients list) would be suitable for my _individual_ dog.

2. Sometimes a particular cause and effect relationship is difficult to determine. Let's say my dog had loose stools (or some other adverse reaction) for a few days after I changed his kibble, but am I sure that the kibble is the cause? Did he drink water from a possibly tainted source e.g, a shared bowl at a park? Did some emotional stress of mine rub off on him? What am I not considering?

3. All we can do as loving, responsible caregivers to our dogs is our best. I love my dog and I put a tremendous amount of my resources and energy into his care. But guess what? I don't have children. I'm not married. I am financially stable. I work part-time. Basically, I have many fewer priorities to balance than many other people do.

4. Organic, fair-trade, free-ranging, humane certified, green, ... These are [marketing] labels that help us make choices according to our ethics (values) and our means (ability). Personally, I have seen remarkable improvements in my health and appearance from making highly "ethical" food choices, and I make similar choices when feeding my dog. I put "ethical" in quotes because my ethics are shaped by many influences -- the media, government, religion, experts, celebrities, relatives and friends -- and by the times -- what is "ethical" today may not be ethical tomorrow (think: car seats for children).

Ethics are also formed by knowledge. Giving people awareness of their choices and potential outcomes of those choices is the value of a forum such as this.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Hey Maegan, I currently feed my german shepherd acana prairie, I've been told only the grain free varieties are available in the states due to an ingredient. I dont know if thats the reason but I also wish I could try the other varieties.


----------



## Sunshine1 (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow
There are some extremists here
First of all, you can not think of your dogs as being human. They are simply not built like humans. Yes, we love them like our babies and want to take care of them as best as we can but we can not become so freaking obsessive about it.
I do agree with a lot of things Rich said and some were a little off.
Dogs digestive systems are not like ours - they're shorter and have stronger bacteria than we do. I feed barf. I think I'd like to feed as closely as I can to what they would eat if they were running wild with a pack of wolves. Because, people, our dogs are descendants of wolves. Yes they have evolved but only because we insist on domesticating them to extremes. 
Rich was wrong in saying they eat stuff whole - uhmmm, no. I have 3 rottweilers and a german shepherd. They all bite their food into smaller pieces. I give them 3-4 chicken backs, or half a chicken, or a whole rabbit and the biting to break the bone helps to remove the tartar from their teeth. I have had no need to take my dogs to the vet for teeth cleaning. This they bite, break, chew, swallow. (Don't feed large pieces of COOKED bone like bakes chicken as these are brittle and sharp when they snap. Raw bones are softer - don't believe me? Try it yourself. Raw bones bend easier and cooked bones snap)
I do give them leftovers because I cook as healthy as I can for my family as a whole. They get whatever: spaghetti, mashed potatoes, steak, sardines, pork chops, mac & cheese. None of these things make them sick because it's ALL IN MODERATION. Their diet should be varied - they shouldn't get all their protein from one source and believe me, dogs need a lot more protein than we do and no they have no use for grains. They didn't break into barns to eat it. They broke in to eat the chickens and piglets. 
Some dogs will be allergic to different things. It's your job to manage those allergies. 
My beasts love dinner time and yes dessert time as well. I don't hand them each a bowl of ice cream or an apple pie. Geez. But sure they get a few spoons of yogurt or fruit, or a bite of cake. When something I give them doesn't agree with them, I make a note not to give them that again. 
Common sense. Just like us. Let's not be overly paranoid. 
Enjoy your pets. They shouldn't be an endless shore of research and calculated feedings. Lighten up. Stay on top of their health. Pay attention to their stool. And love them.


----------



## lex (Sep 10, 2010)

I was feeding my large breed puppy orijen and it was really bad food for him. He had diarreah from it and really bad gas. I would be cautious to feed my puppy acana after having a negitive experience with orijen. I changed his food to Fromms and it like night and day! Less gas (he is a mastiff) and soild poos since the switch


----------



## Amanda6 (Sep 10, 2010)

Honestly, my boyfriend has a 12 year old boxer and she's still going strong and healthy on regular dog chow that is not only cost effective, but everyone says "dog chow is low quality" and "it'll shorten your dogs life". Since a boxer's average lifespan is 8 years, I think that she's doing really well in that department . My mom has a rottweiler and she ABSOLUTELY MUST feed him lamb and rice from eukenuba because he'll get bad gas and diarrhea if she tries anything else! It's all about what your dog can tolerate and if they're given a varied diet and not too many sweets and scraps, dogs do just fine on any dog food so long as there's nothing poisonous in it. Our four dogs all eat dog chow and no health problems or digestive difficulties to speak of (thank god). I guess what I'm saying is for people to relax. If my dog can survive eating tin foil out of the trash, I doubt too much corn or too much protein will kill him if he gets both carbs and proteins from other sources.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

You are stupid!!!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Amanda, I have to agree with Michelle. But all of you need to do a little research.
Sunshine you really need to do research feeding pork chops, mac & cheese,yogurt, fruit, or a bite of cake are all bad for dogs. Uncooked store bought chicken and eggs are also a no no.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 15, 2010)

Orijen was too rich for my one dog too. Even slowly switching(about a week and a half) from Wellness Core(which is another high meat based food) she still had liquid poop. She was getting up 3-4 times during the night, she even had blood in her stool towards the end. My other dog didn't like the taste.

I've been feeding Acana(rotating flavors of the provincial line) to both dogs for about 8 months and its been great. Solid stools and no gas. I know the feeding chart is only a recommendation but I feed both dogs 1 cup per day with a meat topper(usually ground beef or boiled chicken). The lab is 62lbs(lazy) and the beagle 45lbs(active). 

The difference between Acana and Orijen was night and day even though its the same manufacturer. I don't know why the Orijen gave such bad diarrhea even when omitting toppers. Being she handles the Acana fine with added meat I don't think it was a matter of the Orijen being "too rich". Maybe some of the botanicals just didn't agree with her. In any case the Acana is a keeper.


----------



## susan7 (Oct 25, 2010)

Rich has some good points . dont slam his/her points down before doing more research about raw food and dogs. 

I wont offer brownies or left over because of the salt and caffine contained in those food but raw food , i say yes .


----------



## MrSmithster (Nov 26, 2010)

My 22 lb Terrier is allergic to most meats. Had an allergy test done, she was allergic to Beef, Chicken, Lamb, Pork, Corn, Wheat and others, as well as environmental. She cant even tolerate a fish kibble if Chicken Fat is used(even if they claim all proteins are removed). Most Rabbit or Kangaroo or other alternate meat dog food contain Chicken fat as an ingredient for some odd reason. Orijen and Wellness Core Fish kibble are all she can tolerate. My local supplier just started also carrying the Acana line also. I have always mixed the Core and Orijen together for the last 3 years with great results, 1 cup a day(1/3 in morning, 2/3 dinner), along with a few onces of canned Salmon in the morning. I just tried the Acana fish kibble and she loves it and tolerates it just as well as the Orijen and Core and its a better deal then the Core. So now Im mixing the Orijen and Acana. No lose stools from the start, no gas, no itching(I also have to give her Atopica for her allergies during the hot summer months or she will be bald by fall! More expensive than Steroids, but with none of the side effects and works wonders). All dogs are very different when it comes to foods. My neighbors dog hates Orijen/Core/Acana, but seems to thrive on junky Kibble and Bits. To each his or her own. Some here seem to get very defensive when it comes to dog food. Kinda like a dogs rear-end, they all have em, but they are all a little different, same when to comes to food. I dont tell my neighbor not to take his kids to McDonalds, so I aint gonna tell him what food to feed his dog either.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I really have been lucky when it comes to my dogs and allergies. I do feel Tony might have an issue with salmon because he did not do good a long time ago with it and now it looks like he can't eat Fromm's Surf and Truf. He got a hot spot, but I can't be 100% sure it was the food. I'll wait until I give him his next dose of advantage wait 2 days and try Fromm's again.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Jess,
Do you think your dog's reaction could have been from the Advantage? My one dog has had bad reactions to topicals, so I don't even use them anymore.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi guys,I just read an interesting article.Check it out- http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/articles/arsenic-and-poultry.html


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Michelle, you can find something wrong with every food. Fish is one that is nose diving pretty fast, because we continue to poison our world(see the gulf Coast), I really try to do my part (I am no tree huger) and recycle as much as possible(I am a nut there), drive a decent MPG car and so on. Heck, above ground veggys take a pounding with all the junk they spray on them and that includes the organic stuff. The Seattle area used to have really clean air, but now you can see the pollution build up against the mountains it is so gross. I wonder what that does to our water. Oh well..

I have been using advantage on him a long time with no problems, plus I treat him on the 1st of every month and this showed up on about the 20th, right after trying the surf and turff. Fromms is a great food but salmon is the 1st ingredient and he hasn't done good on salmon oil either. We'll see..


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess-Two human food chicken producers Tyson,and Perdue have stopped using the Arsenic laced chicken feed.I WILL be buying one of those the next time I buy chicken.Just thought I would give everyone a heads up.My Lab got a huge hot spot on her face after swimming in a pond,she had to be put on anti-biotics to clear it up,it was so gross,it looked like her face exploded.Her fur is growing back in now.I didn't think of it at the time but there has to be a lot of really bad stuff in stagnant water.Too bad about the Surf n Turf,-Tony really liked it.Luckily I don't have to use any flea products where I'm at,no fleas in sight...I run a flea comb through my dogs fur,they love that!! But I never get any fleas.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

You have to keep in mind GSD's have an awful time with flea's. Most GSD's are allergic to their saliva. Just one and I mean one can give most GSD's hotspots and all kinds of other issues. My last GSD had the flea collar and was powdered all the time when he turned red. I mean he was red red red and I totally freaked out. The whole family was crying thinking he had some strange disease. I learned a big lesson because I had to take him to a after hours vet. Some dogs can handle it, none of mine have been able to.
I haven't totally given up on the surf and turf, but I m pretty sure.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess-wow I didn't know that GSD's had such a bad time with fleas.That probably scared you,until you found out what it was.lol.Maybe a flea bit him again?? My puppy's belly turned red.It's really weird,just the naked part of his belly.I think he might be allergic to Brewer's Yeast.....


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

I only tried a natural topical on the dogs this year, and I will never use it again. It irritated the heck out of my smallest dog, it stained his white fur yellow, and the smell was VERY overpowering--especially when I had it on 3 dogs. I bought that Sentry Pro XFC for my little guy before, and it burned his skin--he was running around going nuts, so I had to bathe him and put some soothing medication on him. I gave my dogs the brewers yeast/garlic pills based on all the reviews I read online, and I honestly believe those worked. I also used a little Avon Skin-So-Soft mixed w/water and would mist them at times--it seemed to help prevent fleas. My smallest dog ended up catching fleas after his tooth surgery in August--he got them while in the recovery area because he was caged near other pets. I called the vet's office--even they said he did not have the fleas during surgery, but I told them I noticed the fleas as I carried him into the house. I ended up treating all of my dogs w/Capstar, which I think works great. Overall, we didn't have to worry about fleas much this summer, and that's a good thing considering we walk them all the time, and we take them camping with us.

I tried to do the natural thing AND honestly, after going from 1 dog to 3 this year, I was trying to save us some money. BUT--I am just going to go back to Frontline for the summer months next year because I think I will have a lot less to worry about. My largest dog, the male lab mix, ended up with a big swollen paw while outside. We could not find a stinger, but it may have very well been from a flea bite--I have heard of that happening. He took 10 days of antibiotics because he had cellulitis. 

Michelle--my sister's 90 lb. mix had the same (or similar) problem. The vet said it was a staph infection from dirty water. My sister left her dog w/the groomer (who was their dog sitter). I guess they had other dogs running around and left dirty pools of water out in the yard. When my sister picked up her dog, it was missing hair around her neck. It got worse and she developed sores and was missing more hair on her body. That dog was on antibiotics for a very long time. The vet even just had her change the dog's food to a lamb formula.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

If you ever have a GSD you well find out that they really are BIG babies. They whine all the time and it drives you nuts because you never know if they are hurt or need to go out or just want your attention. After they get about 11 months, you can figure them out. You have to get one at least once in your life, but be careful, you might never have any other dog after experiencing one of these dogs. They are just big goofs and boy do they like to talk, not bark, they just try to talk. And Tony is one big goof ball with loads of personality. Tony is my 6th and it seems every time I lose one, it's, I am gonna get a different breed, LOL, it never seems to happen.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Jess, my dream dog when I was younger was a GSD. It just never worked out that way as I ended up adopting a beautiful 2 1/2 month old St. Bernard mix as my first dog because he needed a new home. He was big, just like Tony, and he also was a whining baby at times LOL. He was a great dog though, and I had him for 13 1/2 yrs. Now I have 3 rescues--all smart, loving dogs w/great personalities. So...I guess no GSD for me for a while as I have my hands full LOL. My aunt has owned a couple GSDs in the past, and they were wonderful, loyal dogs--she loved them dearly. The one dog even saved my cousin from a rattle snake bite when she was young during a girl scout camping trip. The dog took the bite for her while protecting her--the dog was treated and was ok.


----------



## Becky3 (Dec 14, 2010)

If nothing else people are passionate about what their dogs eat! I own a small pet shop and meet people every day that are feeding their dogs Science Diet, Purina, Pedigree, Beneful, etc. When I start talking with them about dog food they are sure that their dog food is all natural. I don't like to upset people, but if they are willing, I take a moment and look up their ingredients on-line. Most of the time folks are SHOCKED. They had no idea that their dog food was loaded with corn, corn gluten, brewers rice, wheat gluten, BY-PRODUCTS. After we talk about the ingredients, I introduce them to the foods in my store. Then we talk a little more and come to find out the dog is scratching his ears and licking his paws and has hot spots. The VET is treating the dog is topicals like shampoo and steriods. We put the dog on a new food and 2 weeks later I have a new customer. Acana & Orijen are at the top of the market place in quality. I realize that they changed their formula, but change doesn't have to be bad, change can be good. I feed my own dogs Orijen and they love it. I believe that as long as you take the time to research your food, check the ingredients, and MAKE SURE YOU KNOW WHERE THE FOOD IS MANUFACTURED and then make an educated decision you should be happy and so should your dog. P.S. If you are using Acana or Orijen make sure that you get on their BUYER program, where you buy 12 bags and get the 13 one for FREE.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Becky, you would be surprised how vets really have no clue about dog nutrition. It is really sad, because most people come to trust their vets. My vet recommends Science Diet, so I asked him why? 20 minutes later he was rethinking his belief in that product. Your correct Orijen and Acana are 1-2 in my book also. Whats really sad is how many people are brain washed by commercials on TV. They see Eukanuba sponsoring dog events so they think it is a good food, ugh. Or twenty years ago Iams and purnia were decent foods but people have no clue how far down they have fallin. I think what bugs me the most is when I leave links to other sites proving my point and people come back here and post that it isn't so. It really doesn't take that much effort to figure it all out. Have you been to this site ?? Great lady who really knows her stuff.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=badingredients

Heres my top products I like. I'll post it below because there is a word limit here


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

How many of these do you sell??
The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Harvest, pacifica & grassland Only.
3.	Horizon Legacy
4.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie, ONLY.
5.	GO, grain free /Endurance Only.
6.	Fromm, 4 star.
7.	Merrick
8.	Wellness Core
9.	Blue Wilderness
10.	Acana, the rest of Acana products.
11.	Artemis
The B list
1. GO, the rest of their products.
2. Evangers
3. Timberwolf
4. Fromm, the rest of their products.
5. Instinct
6. Wellness super 5 mix
7. Now, Grain free. 
8. Solid Gold
9. Precise Holistic Complete, Only.
10. Natures Logic
11. First Mate
12. Kirkland or Natural Domain, Costco!
13. Now, the rest of their products.
The C list
1.	Evo
2.	Innova
3.	Nutrisource
4.	Chicken soup for the dog lovers soul
5.	Exclusive
6.	Pure Vita
7.	Canidae, Grain Free ALS, Only.
8.	Wellness 
9.	Earthborn
10.	Pinnacle
11.	Annamaet
12.	Organix
13.	Natural Balance, not all are good!
14.	Whole Earth farms, this well move up!
15.	Premium Edge


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

Jess- What do you think about By Nature Duck and Sweet Pea. I just bought small bag to see if Frodo likes it, so far so good. The last 2 meals with this added he has eaten like he really likes it with no canned or cooked meat added.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I like it..I am not a big fan of barley but Duck Meal,Turkey Meal,Ground Oats and Ground Brown Rice are all very good ingredients. Some might say Tomato Pomace is a filler, but it is a fiber and it is there to keep the dogs stools firm. This is a new dog food to me, I have never seen it in my area. I would place it high in my B list, if it were sold in my area. Duck meal being the no.1 ingredient I would have to believe Tony would love it.

Ingredients: Duck Meal, Turkey Meal, Ground Barley, Ground Oats, Ground Brown Rice, Chicken Fat (Stabilized with Mixed Tocopherols), Sweet Peas, Flaxseed Meal, Tomato Pomace, Natural Flavors, Alfalfa Meal, Salt, Yeast Culture, Potassium Chloride, Taurine, Vitamin E Supplement, Choline Chloride, Zinc Sulfate, Zinc Proteinate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Sweet Potatoes, Carrots, Blueberries, Cranberries, Dried Chicory Root, Raspberries, Turmeric, Niacin Supplement, Ferrous Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Manganese Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Thiamine Mononitrate, Copper Sulfate, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Calcium Iodate, Folic Acid, Biotin, Selenium Yeast, Sodium Selenite, Rosemary Extract, Dried Yeast Fermentation Solubles.


----------



## Becky3 (Dec 14, 2010)

Jess: No I wouldn't be surprised about what VETS tell their customers. I hear it from those same customers on a daily basis. As we all know Science Diet is just a terrible food. We work with customers on a daily basis telling them what to look for. I have a very small store, so my selection process for carrying dog/cat food is a little tougher. We currently carry Orijen (dog & cat), Acana (dog & cat) Verus-kibble & canned (dog & cat) Natures Variety (kibble only) Merrick canned and by customer request Precise. We made a decision about three years ago to stop carrying Wellness, Chicken Soup, and most recently we discontinued carrying Natura Products. I believe that when a company is bought out by a LARGE concern the quality decreases so that the profit margin increases. Quite frankly, I am shocked that some of the so called "dog food stores" carry all of the foods that they do carry. For instance in my area the dog food stores carry Canine Caviar(sp) buffalo treats, guess where those are processed. INDIA. Another store carries TiKi canned cat food. Guess where that is processed. CHINA. I find it hard to believe that customers would buy those products if they truly knew where it was made. I am committed to my customers and I wouldn't sell them a product that I wouldn't use myself. Thanks for listening..............


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Are you sure Tiki is from China ? I thought I read somewhere that they are from the PHILIPPINES ?? I was on Canine Caviar's site and I could find nothing related to where it is manufactured. This comes to a shock to me because there was a guy named Eric who was very knowledgeable about dog food and he used to push this product. I never thought much about it because it isn't sold in my area.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Jess: Why aren't you fond of barley? I'm curious as it's in my dogs' food--just wondered what your thoughts were. Thanks.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

It is a grain with no nutritional value, which means it is a filler in my book. It also contains gluten's which means it is upping the protein percent by adding bad protein. I know you have heard people say that high protein is bad for dogs, well this protein is bad. Meat protein is good for dogs. That's what confuses many people when they see high protein in good dog foods.


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Jess-- On this site, it says barley is a medium quality grain. On Dog Food Advisor, it says: Barley is a starchy carbohydrate supplying fiber and other healthy nutrients. Unlike grains with a higher glycemic index (like rice), barley can help support stable blood sugar levels in dogs.

My dogs get real food (beef, chicken, eggs, etc.) or canned food everyday in addition to the dry food anyhow, so I'm personally not too worried about the barley--at least not at the moment. I understand your points though re: the meat protein--especially if a dog is getting a dry food w/low meat protein and NOT getting any other meat/canned food. 

I DO like the idea of grain-free, and do want to switch over to it (Nature's Domain/TOTW), but I'm still trying to get a couple pounds off 2 of my dogs--worried they might gain from it, especially w/winter being here.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

It's no biggy to me because I don't feed anything with grain in it at this time. To be honest, if I liked a dog food and barley was an ingredient in it, that sure as heck wouldn't stop me from feeding that product. It's not like corn, wheat, soy, by-products and other types of crappy ingredients. Barley isn't a bad ingredient it just isn't a real good ingredient. I feed TOTW-wetlands and it contains tomato's, tomato pomace, sodium selenite, salt and potato's, none of which I really like. But it sure isn't going to stop me from feeding the wetlands.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Check out this site. Now I disagree to certain point with some of these foods.

http://www.missouriscenicrivers.com/baddogfoods.html


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks. That was interesting and helpful to read.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess, I was at the forums,and someone was asking about 4 Health,Diamond Naturals,and Kirkland Signature.They wanted to know of the 3 which one people recommended.Everyone on there said that all three are manufactured by Diamond.But 4 health is not made by Diamond. 4 Health Dog Food (information provided by owner)

* Only brand is 4 Health
* Manufacture their own foods in specially designed kitchen.
* Only supplier is Mountain People's Warehouse.
* Meat is from a local USDA approved Butcher/meat packer.
* Products do not contain gluten or rice protein.
* Products are from one US supplier who does not import from outside the US
* They do not private label for other companies
* Privately owned company.

I got this info from The Dog Food List.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

One of the reasons I rarely go there is of all the bad information given out there. One clown who is a regular was quoting Susan Peters, Geez, I couldn't believe it. Another regular clown was saying how much better potato's are than sweet potato's, how wrong can you be. The guy knows absolutely nothing, but is giving out this kind of recommendations. And of course you have the raw feeders who in their minds are the gods of all knowledge. Any one who is feeding raw eggs and raw chicken should not be recommending anything. The MAIN moderator even thinks letting his dog drink from stagnate mosquito infested ponds and puddles is fine. The issue there is, the raw feeders "live" to bash any and all kibble and the people who feed kibble. I have complained numerous times about the raw feeders but nothing ever happens, so I like many others just don't go there.

It's odd because 4Heath is made in a little town not to far from me, but I have never seen it in a pet store.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I just went and looked at that thread. Good god, one guy was livid about Canidae not being made by Diamond and made in house. SORRY TO BE THE BEARER OF BAD NEWS, BUT "Canidae" ""IS" MADE BY Diamond". It seemed like every other post was giving out incorrect information and then people would thank them. It really needs to be cleaned up in there. I did not read the entire thread because it was making me ill. I noticed it was all opinions and NOT ONE link to BACK UP any of these false statements.



* Brands include Canidae and Felidae
* Dry foods manufactured by Diamond
* Canned foods manufactured by Evangers and Simmons
* No products made by Menu Foods
* All ingredients are grown in the US and are also processed here.
* Canidae does not use glutens in any form.
* All products are free of corn, wheat, soy and all grain fractions
* No ingredients from China or overseas are used.
* Testing protocol includes testing for melamine.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

4Health is Tractor Supply's own brand and is only sold in Tractor Supply Stores.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Jess,I agree,the people on the forums do give out a lot of incorrect information.Ann is correct,4Health is sold exclusively at Tractor Supply stores.Quoting Susan Peters?? LOL!! Btw did Tony like the Whole Earth Farms?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, he loves any and all canned dog food and it seems to agree with him. I'll post about his new dog food he is crazy about.


----------



## Mario1 (Jan 4, 2011)

@becky and jess,i've been selling Acana,Orijen,Taste of the Wild,Now and Go natural for 3 months now..Reading your comments made me realize im not the only guy breaking the bad news to the people(for those who actually believe me).Its like "How come our vet never heard of this food???".After telling them the stuff we know about them and the how much they actually study on nutrition.People that take the time to look at the ingredients and guaranteed analysis quickly change from shocked to sadness.I was one of them before..Lucky my 3 year Lab/Shepard/Husky mix,was getting science diet at the beginning i was the happiest guy in the world thinking he was getting the best food in the world...A few throw-ups,diarrhea and $$$$$ at the vet,i was Pissed!!!!After looking at the Vet food and having the same ingredients as science diet,I took it upon myself to do some research and 2 years down the line im still into it..Anyways Happy New Year!


----------



## Ricki_Martini (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi guys,
Been searching for alternative dry food for my small breed poodle which is having rashes, scratching his ears besides nbiting his paws. The more I read and reseach, the more confused i become. Need your advice on what to do with him. tnz.


----------



## Good_Dog (Jan 6, 2011)

Wow, Awesome in depth commentary guys! I was researching Acana Brand foods (My Cat unfortunately does not digest Raw Food well and amazingly dislike Wet food). I now buy Acana for him and am pretty happy with what they promote their selves as on the company packaging but wanted to make sure they were a legitimate clean, healthy animal food... hard to find these days!


----------



## Becky3 (Dec 14, 2010)

Jess, I read your listing of dog foods. 1, 2, 3 tiers. As I mentioned in my previous post, I don't offer 20 different dog foods, just because there are 20 dog foods to offer. I try to offer the best foods at different price points. I make sure that what i sell in my store, is something that I would feed my crew at home. I am still shocked to read that people are purchasing products produced by Diamond. When are people go to wake up and realize that their pets die from companies like that!

Jess, not to get personal, but are you located in the virginia area???? You are a great resource for pet foods, if this isn't your line of work, it should be!


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

Becky-- When someone goes to Dog Food Advisor and sees the Diamond foods you are mentioning having 4 Stars and being "highly recommended", WHY would they think they "need to wake up"?


----------



## Becky3 (Dec 14, 2010)

I guess I just ASSUME that people have the interest in their pets to just spend a few minutes to google Diamond Pet Foods and see what everyone else has seen. It is way to easy to give ratings to dog food companys and manufacturers. The proof is in the ingredients and the honesty with which a company will state or put in writing about their product. I prefer dog foods that have their own manufacturing facility, however, knowing that this is not always the case, there some good foods out there that get manufactured at a main plant. It also depends on that plants track record. I try to give my customers as much information as possible without insulting them. Hard to do sometimes when you talk with someone who claims that another store told them that a particular food is GOOD when in fact it isn't.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Becky,I think that Regular Diamond is gross and uses nasty ingredients.But Diamond Naturals,TOTW,4health,use decent ingredients.And to my knowledge have never been recalled.Do you sell Blue Buffalo? They are recalled alot.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I am North of Seattle about 15 miles in a little town called Edmond's. You are correct about Diamond, but I have to give people a large list to choose from. I feed TOTW and I have no issues with that product. My cheap list is filled with Diamond products but I would rather see people feeding the good Diamond products rather see them feeding purnia, Pedigree, benefel, Ol roy and that kind of crap. I really have my hands tied because with the economy the way it is, a lot of people are having a tough time just feeding their family.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Becky this is Whole dog Journal's 2010 approved dry dog food list.Guess What??? Some of DIAMOND'S foods are on it!!!!! http://www.epettalk.com/forums/content.php?28-2010-Whole-Dog-%20Journal-s-Recommended-DRY-Food-List Oh and FYI they have 3 manufacturing plants.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Becky, this is my all terrible list....
1. Ol Roy
2. Pedigree
3. Beneful
4. Purnia
5. Alpo
6. Friskies
7. Liams
8. Science Diet
9. Nutro
10. Royal Canin
11. Kibbles and Bits
12. Abady
13. Eukanuba
14. Bil Jac
15. Pro Plan
16. Authority
17. Nutra
18. Cesar Millan
19. Pro Pac
20. Ultra
21. Diamond


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I really have no respect for those guys Michelle. If I took everyone off my list because they didn't respond,, the first 2 would be Merrick and Champion.. And a great many took their sweet time, responding. Who do these guys think they are? Heck Artemis had to be the biggest jerks I have ever talked to, but that is no reason to take them off my list. Timberwolf is a great product and just because they didn't respond to them means nothing, maybe they don't like them. I mean they list a ton of dog foods I would never recommend. When they say that they are a boxer world, well fine then they aren't much into the rest of the dogs out there and that boxer thing bugs me to death.

• Timberwolf Organics, Inc. (Winderwere, FL) - No response to our inquiry

They is a crap food who they took off their list for other reason's, they must be Paul Newman fans.

• Newman's Own Organics(Aptos, CA) - Refused to disclose manufacturing location

THIS IS WHAT THEY SAY MAKES A GOOD DOG FOOD, HUH!!
• We look for whole grains and vegetables. WHY??? DOGS NEED MEAT AND MEAT ONLY.


----------



## Becky3 (Dec 14, 2010)

Michelle: If the other Diamond products are not produced at the same plant, then there is a chance it might be acceptable. The problem is with cross contaimination. When a plant has a recall, all the food at that plant is recalled. I believe the Whole Dog Journal is a good starting point. I suggest that you look into Diamond and see how much $ they paid out in death claims during the last recall. Not a sermon, just a thought.

No, we don't sell Blue.


----------



## Becky3 (Dec 14, 2010)

Jess, thanks for all the information and the time that you put into researching products............it really makes life easier for the folks that read this blog. I realize that everyone has financial restrictions at this time that is why we try to offer 4 different price points and all of our foods are on "Buyer Plans". Orijen & Acana is buy 12 bags get the 13th FREE, Verus buy 10 bags get the 11th FREE. Our customers really appreciate these plans. Thanks, again!


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess,what WDJ was doing was trying to find out where/who is manufacturing foods that they are choosing for their list.They want transparency,which I do too,I don't want to buy food from a company that is secretive,and claims that info on their manufacturer is "PROPRIETARY" that is BS. 2010 Approved Foods - Dry

WDJ’s Selection Criteria for DRY Food

•NOTE For 2010: Blue Buffalo is back on the list after agreeing to list who and where the food is made. Eagle Pack Holistic and Wellness dog foods were acquired by WellPet - which is owned by Berwind Corp. ( http://www.berwind.com/companies.htm ).

• New addition for 2008 is transparency. For the first time, this year we required each company who, in the past, had a product on our "approved dry dog food" list to divulge, for publication, information about their manufacturing sites. Nine companies either refused to tell us or there was no response to our inquiry. Those 9 have been REMOVED from our current approved list of dry foods. NOTE: several of the companies have since given this information and have been returned to the list of approved foods.


Dry Food REMOVED from Approved List

• Azmira Holistic Animal Care (Tucson, AZ) - Refused to discuss maker of food
• Cloud Star Corporation (San Luis Obispo, CA) - Refused to disclose manufacturing location.
• Newman's Own Organics(Aptos, CA) - Refused to disclose manufacturing location
• Owen & Mandeville Pet Products (Oxford, CT) - No response to either phone or e-mails
• Royal Canin USA, Inc. (St. Charles, MO) - No response to our inquiry
• Timberwolf Organics, Inc. (Winderwere, FL) - No response to our inquiry
• (Evolve) Triumph Pet Industries, Inc. (Warwick, NY) - No response to our inquiry


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Becky,here is the list from 2007 and I believe it is updated when their are new recalls.You will find Diamond on the list,but it is only Kirkland,and the regular Diamond that was recalled.If you click on the word Diamond it gives you the list of which products were recalled.Chicken Soup is also on there.But those are the only ones.So you are wrong when you say that"if there is a recall it is ALL the products that are manufactured in that plant" NO it is only the products with the BAD ingredient. http://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/newpetfoodrecalls/


----------



## Becky3 (Dec 14, 2010)

CROSS CONTAMINATION. Personally, I would never buy or feed a Diamond Product to my beloved companions!!!!!! There are just too many other foods out there. Again, I suggest that you check on the internet to see how much Diamond paid out in death claims during the last recall. That is proof enough for me. I'm not trying to split hairs, just calling a cow a cow. Think about it.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Becky, I have researched Diamond and I know about the recall that killed animals.You are acting like Diamond was the ONLY food that was recalled back then.If you would have went to the FDA website,you would have seen the LONG list of Foods/Manufacturers that were involved.And guess what, their were a lot of "Holistic" foods on that list.I can't figure out why you are singling them out.Maybe they learned their lesson,their foods go through like 121 checks now.AND LIKE I SAID TOTW HAS NEVER BEEN RECALLED.I am curious to know what dog food you use?? You have to remember not everyone lives at home with their parents,and can afford to pay $80.00 for a bag of dog food. Here is some info about Diamond products.BTW they own their manufacturing facility. Diamond Pet Products
www.chickensoupforthepetloverssoul.com
www.premiumedgepetfood.com
www.professionalpetfood.com
www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com
Made by: Diamonds own manufacturing facilities in Lathrop, CA; Meta, Mo; and Gaston, SC.
Misc Info: Company says all brands are tested by outside labs as well as high-tech in house labs. Screenings are preformed for contaminants such as aflatoxin, vomitoxin, and melamine. DHA is included in “Chicken Soup” puppy formula to provide optimal brain and vision nutrition. Taste of the Wild formula’s contain probiotics and prebiotics.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Becky,I have researched Diamond,and I know about the recall that killed pets when that huge recall happened.You are acting like Diamond was the ONLY food that was recalled back then.If you would have went to the FDA website,you would have seen the LONG list of foods/manufacturers that were involved.And guess what?? Their are a lot of "Holistic" foods on that list.I can't figure out why you continue to single Diamond out.I think they learned their lesson.Their foods go through like one hundred and twenty one checks now.AND LIKE I SAID TOTW HAS NEVER BEEN RECALLED.I am curious to know what dog food you use?? You have to remember,not everyone lives at home with their parents,and can afford to pay $80.00 for a bag of dog food.Here is some info about Diamond foods.Oh and BTW they own their own manufacturing facility. Diamond Pet Products
www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com
Made by: Diamonds own manufacturing facilities in Lathrop, CA; Meta, Mo; and Gaston, SC.
Misc Info: Company says all brands are tested by outside labs as well as high-tech in house labs. Screenings are preformed for contaminants such as aflatoxin, vomitoxin, and melamine. DHA is included in “Chicken Soup” puppy formula to provide optimal brain and vision nutrition. Taste of the Wild formula’s contain probiotics and prebiotics.


----------



## anthony (Jan 8, 2011)

been looking for info on low grain or gluten free dog food. me and my gf recent got a doberman from a animal rescue. he's approx 5 years old and we discovered the hardway that he has food allergies. he's constantly scratching at his ears and his ears. we went from natural choice to pro plan and saw no change. He's a big baby and well behaved but im not certain what part of his behavior is his allergy, what part is from his past as far as how he was raised, or if hes just a big dork. he seems constantly hungry always begging for food or treats. (thinking thats the dork part) and at times very thirsty. He's very energetic and his stools tend to be firm.

the gf started him on raw foods but seriously times are tough and i cant afford to feed him chicken or get cozy with the local butcher for scraps. 

bottom line was wondering what is the proper amount to feed a 80lb dog. because obviously i want my dog happy without breaking the bank


----------



## Becky3 (Dec 14, 2010)

Michelle: First and foremost, like you, I am entitled to my opinion! Secondly, I choose not to use or sell any Diamond products because they have paid out more in claims than any other manufacturer. Thirdly, if you need to know, because I believe it is more personal than talking about dog food, I am a senior citizen and have paid my own way for many years. Fourthly, I feed my dog(s) Acana & Verus. If you choose to feed a Diamond product that certainly is your right. I am merely stating my opinion, which I am entitled to do. Not a sermon just an opinion.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Funny, because I see both sides about Diamond. It is why I feed more of the Orijen than I do of the TOTW. I'll tell ya Becky my dog loves the wetlands. When I first decided to try this brand (it was about money) I contacted TOTW many times and I got the feeling that they were not trying to hide anything. I know they could have been trying to pull the wool over my eyes but everything seems to be going good, but belive me if


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't know what just happened.

I was gonna say I would drop that product very fast if I ever felt that something didn't seem right.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess,I agree with you.I would not use the regular Diamond products.My dogs go nuts for TOTW.I feel it is safer because it is grain free,and grains in dog food are usually what cause the problems.(Like the tainted rice bran protein)I have used TOTW with good results.My 2 dogs are so shiny,super soft fur,bright eyes,firm stools,and TONS of energy.So thats all the proof I need.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Becky, I did not mean to get personal w/you.I was just stating a fact that not everyone can afford to pay the high price of some foods.I would love to feed my dogs Orijen everyday,but with 2 large dogs,that is not possible.I have 3 cats that I feed holistic cat food to also,so it does become expensive.And with me being a stay at home mom of a 5 year old son,their is only so much I can afford to spend.I feel that I am doing right by my pets.Every person that does not feed grocery store crap is taking good care of their pets.And with any food that I use,I do research the products,and look at past history of recalls.Most average people just run to Walmart and buy Ol'Roy or some other garbage.Oh and if you check out the Ol'Roy Dog food reviews on this page,their are people there that swear that it is the best dog food out there.lol


----------



## Becky3 (Dec 14, 2010)

Jess & Michelle: Do either of you know where TOTW is manufactured? Are all Diamond products manufactured at the same plant? Just wondering. Let me know.
Thanks,
Becky


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes they are made by diamond and diamond has more than one plant. Where are they? I forgot. Here is a site you might like.

http://thepetfoodlist.com/petfoods_pg1.htm


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Becky,Diamond owns 3 manufacturing plants.They are in California,Missouri,and South Carolina.Here is their FAQ page,they also have a page titled "about our ingredients"that has a lot of info too. http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/faq/


----------



## Becky3 (Dec 14, 2010)

Michelle & Jess thansk for the info. I will try to find out which plant actually mkes TOTW.
Again, thanks.
Becky


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Becky,all 3 plants make TOTW.It just depends what state you live in,as to where it will be manufactured at.Where I'm at the bags come from the Meta,Missouri Plant.


----------



## mainiacbarb (Nov 3, 2010)

I came here to review Acana dog food, and appreciate what little info there actually is on this board about Acana, but, most of you are discussing OTHER foods, TOTW or Diamond Foods. I currently feed my little dog TOTW, and just wanted to get feedback on Acana, and hope that the moderators of the boards, if there is such a group, could kindly direct off-subject matters to the correct boards. It is confusing enough to attempt to find good information on different brands without having to sort through subject matter that has nothing to do with the original subject. Thank you most kindly.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

The actual reviews are above, you just click on the food that you would be interested in and it takes you to the review. A lot of these discussions get off subject and it is easy to have happen. If you are feeding Acana you are feeding one of the best dog foods made today. I consider pacifica & grassland two of the best dog foods made today.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

mainiacb, First of all if you are trying to call yourself Maniac b you are spelling it wrong.Secondly if someone has a question about a certain brand,then whoever answers them will usually do so on the same page.This site is called "DOG CHAT" not I don't know how to spell manic's chat.So if you don't like the way things are done here GO AWAY!!!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Lol, I guess I might be rubbing off on you Michelle...


----------



## Becky3 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mainiacb: We are all very passionate about this subjecct, otherwise we wouldn't be posting or reading. Understand (as Michelle stated & Jess) we do get a little off subject. If you go to the older posts you will see that Acana is talked about at least 80% of the time. Jess & Michelle are a wealth of information so if you have any questions, post them and believe me the questions will be answered. As Jess stated, Acana is one of the best foods available! I believe that and feed this to my pets. Hope you find this chat area helpful, I have!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Acana has a new formula out.

http://www.championpetfoods.com/acana/


----------



## Scott8 (Feb 5, 2011)

Jess Or Michelle,

I use to feed my dog (she's just turned a year old last week, yellow lab retriever mix) the Orijen Large puppy brand(it comes in the Blue/Purple bags). As was stated on the Orijen blog here and where I buy my food from that Orijen is upping the protein content. 

In fear of there being too much protein, I got her the yellow bag of Orijen (don't feel like seeing what type of dog it is for) and a small bag of Acana. Usually, Gedalyah will eat her food in 10 minutes tops. Since using the yellow bag she takes her time. Its been a week like this.

I'm going to try to the small bag of Acana, tonight. Hopefully that'll help. Any suggestions? I don't think she likes the yellow bag of Orijen too much. I know when I accidentally feed her the higher protein of Orijen back when she was 4 months that she didn't like them. Her dookie was very mushy and not firm. 

I just want a food that she likes and will eat. I feel that its a bad thing that she waiting till late evening to finish her food (she eats a lot of it but its not like how she would feast down the blue/purple bag of Orijen). Is this bad? 

I hope this makes sense. I just want her to eat food that she enjoys and not just eat something because its put in front of her.


----------



## Pidy (Feb 7, 2011)

I feed my dog ACANA grassland, my dog has IBD and he doing well on it. No digestive problems. The dog food is manufactured in Canada in their own factories which I believe is a big PLUS.
The ACANA food has an average Protein level, we tried Orijen Red but my dog got a too high Protein percentage in his urine, Orijen has a much higher Protein level as ACANA. My other dog is still on Orijen red and he is doing very well (large breed , 15 years old).


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Another good dog food that my dog loves is Taste of the Wild-wetlands. It has Duck and fowl in it and think dogs really like the duck taste, well I know mine sure does.

The new formula's from Orijen are actually gonna have less protein.

http://www.championpetfoods.com/

Some other very good dog foods are
The A list
1.	Orijen
2.	Acana, Harvest, pacifica & grassland Only.
3.	Horizon Legacy
4.	Taste of the Wild, wetlands & prairie, ONLY.
5.	GO, grain free /Endurance Only.
6.	Fromm, 4 star.
7.	Merrick
8.	Wellness Core
9.	Blue Wilderness
10.	Acana, the rest of Acana products.
11.	Artemis

The B list
1. GO, the rest of their products.
2. Evangers
3. Timberwolf
4. Fromm, the rest of their products.
5. Instinct
6. Wellness super 5 mix
7. Now, Grain free. 
8. Solid Gold
9. Precise Holistic Complete, Only.
10. Natures Logic
11. Pinnacle
12. First Mate
13. Kirkland or Natural Domain, Costco!(mainly because of cost)
14. Now, the rest of their products.


----------



## April3 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Jess! I wondered if you had any reccommendations on what I should feed my Cavalier king charles spaniel puppy. I was going to feed innova, but after learning about them being bought out by P&G I am going to switch. Is Acana small breed puppy good? Or do you have any other suggestions? Thank You!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I am not very familiar with your dogs breed. But Acana is a great dog food I would think it would work very good for him/her. I am thinking of trying the new formula they are coming out with, Ranchland.

http://www.championpetfoods.com/acana/


----------



## April3 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you Jess! I never thought that finding a good dog food would be so stressful!


----------



## Nicolette (Feb 25, 2011)

Michele or Jess I have been reading for weeks now about foods for my puppy she is a Bull Mastiff. She has had soft stool forever!! and diarrhea She is 5 mons and 68lbs now and has been on Innovva, California Natural, Iams, 2days First Mate then bloody stool. Bad ...Vet has her on GN and meds for a week then going to try a new food what do you think is the next try in food. Vet said something like pro plan!!!!! NO!!!!!!! My other dog is a Shiba 2ys and is on a rotation diet with Taste of the Wild.

Nicolette


----------



## April3 (Feb 24, 2011)

So there are no retailers around here that carry Acana dog food, looks like I am back to square 1. I am looking for a rally good puppy food. Help!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

OK then well start over. Horizon Legacy, Fromm, Merrick, Artemis and Wellness super mix 5 all make darn good puppy food. I listed them in the order I like the best.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I also really like first mate because there are so few ingredients in it. I used to feed California Natural because of that same reason, but Tony got bad poo from C.N after P & g took over. I would feed one of the above for his main food and First mate as his smaller AM feeding. But first, make sure his system likes those foods. Some dogs just don't do good on one food or another and who knows why. Tony does not do good on Merrick but that doesn't mean it isn't a good food, because it certainly is, it's just Tony did not do good on it for some reason.


----------



## April3 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for your help! I appreciate it


----------



## Dirtdobber (Feb 28, 2011)

Interesting Chat going on, so I had to say ~ My 1 year old Mini-Schnauzer has tried many of the Top Ten Dry Dog Foods. She would only eat a small amount of any with a topper treat. Now we are eating Acana Wild Prairie with out any added treats. No bowel problems as with others. Takes less to satisfy her hunger ~ 1/4 cup morning and evening at present. Recommend Acana highly ~ no need to feed as much!


----------



## Becky3 (Dec 14, 2010)

Dirtdobber, I can only tell you that I hear that same comment on a regular basis. You made a good choice!


----------



## David2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Nicolette, have you tried Canidae or Evo with your dog? That may help his stool. I would go for grain free things as well, and he may also have allergies to things such as Chicken and wheat. That is very common in bigger dogs, such as a Bull Mastiff, or like my Saint Bernard.


----------



## Becky3 (Dec 14, 2010)

April, just a suggestion. If you approach one of the better pet stores or dog food stores and ask them if they can get Acana for you, it might work. It's worth a try!


----------



## April3 (Feb 24, 2011)

I tried to order the Acana puppy, but they could only order the adult grain-free kibbles. They did however carry Orijen puppy, so that is what I have been feeding him, so far so good! Thanks for your advice!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

April,,I can't remember which ingredient it is, but there is some minor ingredient in the Acana formulas that is not welcome in the USA. I JUST LOOKED AGAIN AND I CAN'T FIGURE IT OUT. I was told this quite awhile ago and I have never seen anything but the grain free Acana in any of the pet stores I have been in and believe me I have been in a lot. Orijen is the best, so you need not fret.


----------



## April3 (Feb 24, 2011)

I have not heard that..... I guess that might be why they couldn't order it for me. I might switch to the grain-free Acana once Moses is 1, mostly because it is cheaper, and still an awesome kibble. We will have to wait and see, he is a picky guy, he wouldn't touch the Innova, which is what I happened to have when we first got him.


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Jess,just wondering if you are ok out there in Seattle.Are you getting flooding from the Tsunami?


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

No, we are protected and are on puget sound not the ocean. Check out a map.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://maplibrary.emporia.edu/washingtonmap.jpg&imgrefurl=http://maplibrary.emporia.edu/washington.html&h=513&w=812&sz=237&tbnid=brAPprCfdK2kJM:&tbnh=91&tbnw=144&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dmap%2Bof%2Bwashington%2Bstate&zoom=1&q=map+of+washington+state&usg=__yb2CdDinA9oyhZ2Q5KA-7CRlEiw=&sa=X&ei=jvR6TfzwIYqKrQHzxfHBBQ&ved=0CC4Q9QEwBA


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess,that's good to know.I didn't know if you lived near the ocean or not.Thanks for the Geography lesson.lol jk


----------



## April3 (Feb 24, 2011)

Should I mix the Orijen puppy with another puppy food? Because of the high fat and protein, I thought that it might be a good idea.......


----------



## April3 (Feb 24, 2011)

I used to live near Seattle! My husband was in the Navy for 6 years on a sub. We have been in Michigan for 8 years now. We we were back to Seattle a few years ago to visit some friends, Beautiful place, when it's not raining.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey April, were you ever at Sand Point Navel Station? If you were, it has been given over to the city and one of the things they did, was build a really cool off leash dog park. We used to go there all the time until we were attacked by 2 pit bulls. Tony now gets a little aggressive towards dogs that even look like Pits. One of those attacking pits got me good, right below the family jewels. Thank god Tony was there and was as big as he is or I might still be in the hospital.


----------



## April3 (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't think that I was ever there, but my husband may have been. Yikes! Pits should probably be kept out of dog parks, since they tend to be other dog aggresive, or at least kept on a leash or muzzle. Glad that you are okay! I had a GSD mix growing up, and he was great! I was holding our pup at a local pet store, and a springer spaniel attacked us, we are both fine, just some bruises on my arm. You would think that people wouldn't bring their aggressive dogs out around other dogs, or at least keep them under control. The owner was coming by us to pet my dog.


----------



## Jason (Jun 8, 2011)

just a comment to April and Jess.. just wanted to say that you can not put the blame on the dog for much of anything it was a total lack of training by the owner. i have owned pits and they are the best dogs that i have ever had!! they just need responsible owners is all... my dogs have never been agressive towards any other dog.


----------



## Robin3 (Jul 4, 2011)

I was using Acana Puppy large breed dog food but I will not buy it again as at least twice now we had mice in it. Mice in the dog food cannot be healthy for your dog never mind getting into your home.


----------



## B0B (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey Robin
Been using Acana for a long time and never had a problem. Maybe you have mice in your home and that's how they got in the bag. Or, maybe in transit.


----------



## ZenZa (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm curious as to why the other grain-free Acana products aren't listed on this site?


----------



## Betty_N (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a husky puppy,she was eating puppy chow from the breeder,and i switch it slowly over to acana,but this is the beginning of nightmare,eversince I feed her Acana ,she starts to have diarrhea,it's been 2 weeks,I finally decide to switch it over to something else.
I was thinking abt switching to Orijen since it has such high value online,but they both are from the same company and both are high protein,so decide to try something else.
right after I switch to wellness,she stops having diarhea,guess champion dog food is not the best for every dog!!!


----------



## Irene_Lester (Aug 11, 2011)

Have been feeding Acana to my June 2011 pups from the get go, starting with it soaked in water, then dry.
From the moment the dry was introduced (and the nursing was stopped), the pups have had diarhea. After 3 days of that (and a full health exam with negative stool samples), I switched them to ground beef with brown rice (both cooked). Bms started looking great. Started adding Acana again (want to be able to hand over pups that are easy to feed to the new owners!), and again - diarhea. Constantly.
Back to ground beef and rice and things right themselves...
Despite the impressive and wholesome ingredients list, there must be something in the Acana that puppies - at least my Papillon puppies - cannot tolerate!
Any advice is more than welcome.

[email protected]


----------



## Rodney1 (Sep 14, 2011)

I too am feeding my Standard Poodle Acana Large Breed Puppy food. I too went through the runny stools and the clean-ups, however after a few weeks it all cleared up and I have to say it's one of the best dog foods I have ever encountered. The meat and grain content is of very high quality and is made by Champion Foods, the makers of the Critically acclaimed and award winning Orijin brand. However Acana is a little bit better priced. All natural ingredients - even human grade!! My Jasper loves the food, has high energy, great coat and is growing like he should. I highly recommend this food to any true pet lovers out there, and remember any change to another type of dog food will present problems in the stools if the transition isn't made gradually and consistently.


----------



## Pipi1 (Oct 25, 2011)

My 2 year old Pom loves Acana grain free, her favorite tastes are Pacifica and Ranchlands she does wonderful on that food much better than on Orijen probably because is slightly lighter and easier for her tiny stomach to digest. I certainly recommend the food to anyone interested particularly the grain free formulas


----------



## A_different_April (Oct 28, 2011)

I've been feeding my 16 week old mix breed pup (Boston Terrier, Beagle, Pug mix) Acana Wild Prairie since he came into our home at 8 weeks. Initially his stools were a quite loose, but after 2 weeks or so, they firmed up and became much smaller. Maybe it's too rich for some dogs? This is my first experience with feeding a dog a "premium" food, and I have to say I don't know why I never looked into it before. Acana is not that far reaching economically speaking, and my pup looks wonderful on it. You can tell the quality is there as soon as you open the bag. The food just looks and smells fresh and tasty (if I were a dog, mind you...).


----------



## Sandy9 (Oct 28, 2011)

I tried my 17 month old lab on Orijen when he was just a puppy but it was too rich for him. Don't give up on their products -- you won't be sorry! I've recently tried again with the Acana Pacifica and he's doing great. He had some loose stools at the beginning, but nothing major and it subsided in a few days of mixed food. When I brought it home he went crazy and even scratched at the closet where the food was stored because he could smell it. His coat looks great -- shiney and he seems to be shedding less, although it could also have to do with the season. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## Terry4 (Nov 14, 2011)

We've used Acana Ranchland dog food for 6 months now.
I've tried every grain free food plus others. Have to say that my girl has done the best on this food.
Her stools are always perfect, less gas and less itchy on this food than any other. Took me awhile to realize red meat was her best protein source. 
I tried the Orijen Red right before this but it was too rich for her and gave her gas.
She loves every food, so my input isn't worth much there.
So good to see a food that doesn't use canola. An extra star for that in my book.
I'd give this 9.5 stars. Only negative is price but it's worth it.


----------



## Sandra1 (Dec 7, 2011)

the reason only grain free acana is sold in the usa is because of milk thistle. for some reason this ingredient is not approved here so you will only find the grain free variety until this ingredient is removed from the others. to bad as i wanted to feed my bulldog the lamb and apple i believe it was.


----------



## Grace2 (Dec 11, 2011)

I transitioned my Golden Retriever puppy from Puppy Chow to Acana Large Breed Puppy. At first he did great on it. After a few weeks he developed loose stools for over a week. He was put on antibiotics for 7 days, and during the treatment, stools were normal again. After treatment, he did okay for about a week. I increased his amount from 1 cup to 1 1/4 cup per feeding due to his age and projected size according to Acana's chart. Right away...loose stools again. I reduced his amount immediately with no success. I put him on hamburger and rice for a few days and slowly re-introduce the Acana until he was able to eat 1 cup a meal with no issues. I also added a tbps pumpkin and a pro biotic to every meal for about two weeks. He is doing wonderful now. After reading many reviews and comments about Acana...I think the recommended portions are too high for this food, and the loose stools are caused by overeating.


----------



## Cathie (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a 18 weeks old cocker bichon puppy. The breeder feed him nutrisource when he was 8 weeks old but I changed it gradually with Science Diet Healthy Advantage Puppy dry food when I got him since that what I got from Vet. After eating the SD puppy food for 6 weeks he will go potty right away with lots of poop and he's itchy all the time though I give him bathe weekly. After doing my research on puppy food I changed him to Acana Ranchlands Dog Food. It's been a week now. I noticed he had less poop and less itchy. He also eat less. Though it's a bit pricey but I am happy with the result. I also feed him a home cooked food from the recipe online every weekend. I will continue feeding him Acana Ranchlands dog food.


----------



## Sharon6 (Jan 26, 2012)

I used this dog food because my friends labs coats were the shiniest I have ever seen. My dogs coats really improved and I fed less than supermarket junk. My dog's (all three) had good stools and do very well. I saw another dog with an outstanding coat quality and her owner also uses Acana. I would recommend this brand.


----------



## Sarah11 (Mar 1, 2012)

I changed my almost 7 year old lab to Acana Ranchland from Eagle Pack (aprox 1 month ago). He has skin allergies and we weren't sure if they were seasonal or due to the food. He absolutely loved this food but he has really bad gas now, should I continue on this food or should I chnage him to one with less protein? He is not overly active either. It hasn't solved the skin itch probem either - but maybe he needs to be on it a bit longer to see results?


----------



## Dan_Rossi (May 16, 2012)

My dogs LOVED this dog food "Navy Blue Glossy bag", .... untill they chaged the packaging. After 3 years I am now looking for a new dog food.
Did they change the reciept???


----------



## Judy3 (Jun 8, 2012)

My dog had very bad allergies with many other dog foods. He licked his feet constantly leaving them brown on his light coat. Since being on Acana his paws are back to his very light yellow color and does excellant on it. I buy the Lamb and apple or Ranchlands. They are both great and do highly recommend this dog food. A very happy customer.


----------



## Sharie (Jul 21, 2012)

We have 2 GSD's - 5 and 8yrs old. Weswitched to AcanaRanchlands on a reccommendation from my nephew who also has 2 GSD's and lives in Calgary where Acana is from. They love it and are never as hungry now. The problem we are experiencing now is "smelly butts"!! We just bathed them both top to bottom but the smell lingers - badly. Anyone else had this problem?
Assume they need to have their espective anal glands expressed at vet- yuck>

Anyone else have this problem - suggestions?

Thanks from Toronto


----------



## Lisa_C (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi...GSD puppy was on Ranchlands at breeder and dumb me switched him to Blue...cold turkey (disclaimer...have owned several puppies and have done this and never encountered the diarrhea from this) anyway, lots of diarrhea...finally vet put him on Purina EN canned food and some rice...this took about a week and then decided to go back to the Acana except this time it was suggested I give him the Lamb and apple because it had a more appropriate protein content than the ranchlands. Have started the weening...with a little diarrhea again (expected) and am looking forward to this switch. Has anyone used the Lamb and apple?


----------



## Janey (Mar 13, 2016)

What are your feelings regarding Acana's new formulas now being made in the USA?

I have always felt the Champion food line to be the very best. However I have my doubts about the new formulas being made at the DogStar Kitchens.


----------



## Hipolito_Betancur (Sep 5, 2017)

So good to search out anyone with some authentic ideas on this subject. realy thank you for beginning this up. this website is one thing that's wanted on the web, somebody with a little originality. helpful job for bringing one thing new to the internet!


----------

